# Wonder's Medical Grow: Purple Widow, Wonder Woman, 1000W hps PICS!



## wonderblunder (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,
I am fairly new to RIU but I have decided to start a grow journal. I have been watching MBLAZE and Critical Mass techniques for growing big trees and I am ready to give it a try. 

I have done 3 grows before but never with proper nutrients and never with much effort. PLEASE HELP ME ALONG THE WAY! Any advice or ideas appreciated.

MEDICAL MARIJUANA CAREGIVER- 12 Plants currently.

Looking for a large perpetual yield.
Trying to figure out how to post pics? DO I need to have them on a different site first?


----------



## wonderblunder (Aug 29, 2009)

Alright I have some pics and some specs for you.
First off. Originally I started with 2 400w fixtures. One HPS, One MH. I decided to uprade and ordered 1 1000w HPS with a 42" parabolic reflector(bulb hangs horizontally in reflector).
My seedlings are spread out but all about a few weeks old. Seeds are from 2 sources:
Attitude SB:
-Wonderwoman- Nirvana
-Purple Widow- De Sjaaman
- CA Hash Plant- DinoFem

Other Source:
-Flo
-Blueberry
-2 which could be either of above.

All seeds were started in Roto Rooter plugs and placed in a tray under a dome. Seeds sprouted quickly. Once seeds had set root and grew about 1" tall I placed them in party cups along with Fox Farm Ocean Forest. That is where they are today.


I am wondering when I transplant should I go to 1 gallon bags or go straight to my 3 gallons(final pot)?????
Any help would be nice


Here are the pictures as promised:


----------



## wonderblunder (Aug 29, 2009)

Next Update on Monday. Should have the new 1000w HPS and reflector, and Im thinking about a transplant on Monday as well. 

Right now the seedlings are vegging under a 400w MH in a home made hood.
You have seen what I have. I was thinking of a soil mix involving:
-Roots 707
-Worm Castings
-Vermiculite
-Perlite
-Guano( Not sure which one or how much?)

I was am going to fill the bottom of my pots with 2" of hydroton for drainage and to let the roots grab a hold of it. 

NEED to nail down my soil mix ASAP. PLEASE HELP!I want to let sit for a few days before transplant.

Should I step my pots up in size or go to my final pot?

Are 3 gallon pots gonna be enough if I want 6 big sized plants on my 1000W HPS?

Any ideas of what I could do with a 400w HPS, was thinking about a single or double plant cabinent? I can only have 12 plants total

Thank you for readying and your advice.


----------



## wonderblunder (Aug 29, 2009)

Should I do thumbnail quick to expand or full size pics?


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 29, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Should I do thumbnail quick to expand or full size pics?


First of all I prefer full sized pics.. 
Unfortunately I can't help with the soil mix problem dude.. I always buy Canna gold mix soil and it does wonders for my plants 

But I can tell you however, if you want big plants, 3gal. pots are not really going to do it.. 
You could get some height, but not the girth you really want to produce killer buds..
Go get some 4 or 5 gallon pots and you'll see how great those plants get under that 1k watt bulb. (5 recommended)..
Or mix and match them.. tall growin sativa's you put in 4gal and shorter plants in 5 gal to even out the yield..

Subscribed man! 
Peace 

Btw. you could cut 40% of the image dimension to make them a bit more visible on the brower.. (I should do it too actually  )


----------



## wonderblunder (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for your awesome feedback BlackRoses. I think Im gonna go with 5 gallon on the ones I want to get real big. I am going to start flowering some smaller ones in 3 gallon pots. My goal is to keep the 1000w on 12/12 to keep electricity down and use my 400s for vegging. Just got a 10,000 BTU portable AC and a Aerogarden today. Put 2 small purple widows in the Aerogarden. Also got a 3 gallon hydro bucket going. Germinating 2 feminized blue berry seeds for that. That may end up as a monster as well. Thanks everyone. 

I decided to update daily so check tommorrow for more updates


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 29, 2009)

nice Wonder.......and yeah i have a journal.check it out


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 30, 2009)

No problem bro, 
can't wait to see some bud porn's


----------



## FreeTheMaryJane (Aug 30, 2009)

Haha I see superthrive! I used to use that stuff.


----------



## wonderblunder (Aug 30, 2009)

Alright here is the update for 8/30/09:
Yesterday a friend traded me an Aergarden, so I figured I would throw a few Purple Widows in there. Started them in Roto Rooter cubes and then put them in the Aerogarden. Had none of the Aerogarden plugs but the Roto rooter plug worked just find with a mini net pot underneath(the wire in the picture is holding the net basket in). 
This morning I transplanted almost all my plants. Killed one of my Purple Widows; got a little to physical with it. Act of GOD! Made my soil mix: 
3 parts Roots 707,
1 part vermiculite, 
1 part perlite, 
1 part worm castings
1 teaspoon of Sunleaves Mexicat Bat guano per 3 gallon pot of soil

Since I transplanted I was able to hookup my watering system which involves a 33 gallon trashcan, pump, airstone, on/off valve, tubing and ( 1 gph driplines. I am going to try it this afternoon with water and 1 drop of SUPERTHRIVE per Gallon. Not starting my veg nutes until next week.

Got the 10,000 BTU AC Unit. SHould cool the room down considering with my 5,000 BTU window unit I can keep it in the 60's if I need to. 

My new 1,000w HPS should be here tomorrow so keep an eye out. I plan on updating daily, but am a student, and have to make the grades. School has started yet so we will see how much time I have to keep up on here. Ideally Id like to update photos daily.

Pic 1: my new portable AC 10,000 BTU
Pic 2- Topsy Turvy Herb Edition
Pic 3- Bottom side of Topsy Turvy Herb Edition
pic 4- Flo plant
Pic 5- BlueBerry
Pic 6- Inside of resavoir
Pic 7- Purple Widow in Aerogarden
Pic 8- Aerogarden with 2 Purple Widows


----------



## FreeTheMaryJane (Aug 30, 2009)

those things are cool lol our local shop has those aero gardens.


----------



## wonderblunder (Aug 30, 2009)

Im just giving the Aerogarden a whirl. Im gonna add some CFL side lighting and tie those little guys side ways. Should work pretty well, Going to flower them soon


----------



## wonderblunder (Aug 30, 2009)

I just tried out my new dripline irrigation. Tried to open valve and turn on pump, bad noise. I think when I opened the valve gravity pulled all the water out of the line and wouldn't start. I took the pump off and it worked great with gravity. I threw an airstone in their and let her go. Im using an digital kitchen timer for my watering as each line gives each plant 1 gallon per hour. I gave them 10 minutes today. 

Also, pulled a seed out of a roto rooter cube in the Aerogarden, saw a tap root and placed it facing down in the cube, and back in the aerogarden she went.


----------



## wonderblunder (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi, Just a quick update. WIll post additional pics later today.
2 Blue Berry seeds cracked in the Roto-rooter cubes and set their tap root straight down. THey are going in a 3 gallon hydro bucket as soon as they become rootbound in their cubes.

Topped the Flo plant


----------



## monkeyinthemist (Sep 1, 2009)

i really want to see what the purple widow is aout i will be following this post. thanx for posting


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 1, 2009)

monkeyinthemist said:


> i really want to see what the purple widow is aout i will be following this post. thanx for posting


The Purple WIddow is from the Attitude SB from De Sjaaman seeds. They are non-feminized and have very dark purple buds to my knowledge. The strains are Purple X Widow I believe. I will take a photo of the breeder pack and post it as well today. 
Thanks for posting monkey.

Update coming once I hang my 1000w today!


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi I have an update with new pics for you.
Sorry I didnt update yesterday, got busy school started for fall. Got my new 1000w HPS today. New parabolic reflector as well. I mounted the socket in horizontal. They sent me a 400w bulb with it rather than a 1000w. I called and they are sending me a new one and I also ordered a light mover for this guy. It will only be moving 4-5' on the track but I figure that will double my area. 
The kitten got into a few plants. No terrible damage done. She thinks its outside in there because of the light and what not.
New portable 10,000 BTU AC w/ thermostat. I think it will be perfect. Put it in and brought it down to 70 F within minutes.
My BlueBerry seeds lost their shells and are getting ready to go into the hydro bucket soon.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 2, 2009)

That's one beautiful reflector bro 
1000W, gorgeous reflector, great strains.. This is surely going to be a nice journal man..
Can't wait!
+rep


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks BlackRoses. Im about to head over and look at your grow. I ordered a light mover for the new light. Thanks for posting. Ill update later today


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 2, 2009)

Just found a few pics of my last harvest under a 400w MH, less than 2 ounces. No nutrients except Supertrhrive and Alaska salmon shit. No HPS for flowering. Pretty pathetic. This grow is the reason I have spent at least $1000 dollars on this new grow.


















will update with new pics of my current grow after my classes this afternoon


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 2, 2009)

I still dont have the 1000w HPS Bulb. They keep sending me the wrong god damn bulb. I ordered a 1000w HPS they send me first a 400w HPS and I call and they send a 1000w MH. Shit can not go on like this so I decided to go to my local grow store and I purchased a horizontal Hydrofarm hood and a light mover. The parabolic reflector one is going right back to the online retailer. Will get pics up tonite.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 3, 2009)

looks good. Wish I had room for a 1000w. How you liking the nutrients?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 3, 2009)

Why not keep the reflector? It looks pretty sweet to me...
And which website did you order it from?


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 7, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> looks good. Wish I had room for a 1000w. How you liking the nutrients?


Nutrients are good so far. Just started on the vegetation cycle nutrients. Things are starting to take off a little bit. Can't wait to get into a good cycle and understand it all.

BlackRoses: Got the large parabolic from PlanetNatural.com I usually shop in store, but recently moved and decided to continue business with them. They sent me the wrong light bulb 3 times which pissed me off. I thought I may need some air cooling and there is no way to really do that with a parabolic. I bought a huge Xxtrasun Hood from my local grow shop for a little over a $100. 

Also I got a light mover and the parabolic wouldn't do very well on that I imagine!

Everybody is doing all right. I had the 1000w running yesterday about 3-4' away and the plants did not like it. They got a little lighter in color and then leaves started curling down. I put them back on the 400w MH and am going to start the 1000w HPS much higher and then lower it gradually over a week. I think that should get them better.

Sorry I haven't updated in a while I have been very busy with a new job and with school starting. I have a few correspondence classes which should give me a little bit more time to keep current. I have a few pics for everybody.

1. New hood and light mover
2. Everybody
3. BlueBerry
4. Flo
5. Topped Flo


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow man, you ceratainly have all the tools needed to get this grow pumping!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 8, 2009)

Time to start training those girls..


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi everybody,
Been really busy, slow start to a long holiday weekend. Went to the grow shop today and picked up a light meter, some hydroton, a net pot and 5 gallon bucket set, and some Einstein oil. Decided to put my 400w MH in my parabolic and drop it low over the plants. I think its gonna be great compared to the homemade hood that was previously on there.
Also I got (5) 2 lamp 48" flourescent fixtures with half aquarium bulbs and half 6500k for vegging. I don't have space for them yet but may get a tent or build a cabinent type deal. 

I have tied down most of the plants, they are doing good and the under vegetation is popping through. Little worried about doing it to early because they were only 6 inches tall, but probably about 9 inches wide.
Here are some pics for you all:


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey there! No replies...... Got to change that. Today was an interesting day. I decided i would build a new veg zone for the 400w MH w/ the 42" parabolic reflector. Bought some wood and got it done. Bought a few fans at the salvage store and ended up cutting myself on one of the metal blades , cutting my project short with a trip to the ER. Last night I gave the plants a spray of Einstein Oil (neem oil), water and a wetting agent. They look awesome today! Getting so big! Here are a few pics. Will get back to you soon. Thanks for looking.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 11, 2009)

I found a boy in with the girls today! that didn't last long. One of the Purple Widow seeds(only strain that I have non-feminized). I am hoping to get some clones to put in a 5 gallon DWC Bucket. I would also like to add that I built the new veg room (yesterdays pics) for $30 dollars including wood, screws and fans from a used construction materials store near my house. Dimenisions are 4 by 4' and 6 feet tall. The 400w MH in the parabolic will fit in there great and then I will start running the 1000 in the flowering room. 
I need some help with a few things.

How should I start training these plants to maximize yield? I have topped the Flo and fimmed a Blueberry, but want to start tying them over or out.

Anybody know the best way to make a door out of Poly? Velcro?

Help figuring a perpetual cycle? 3 rooms, 12 plant maximum. Please help this is driving me fucking nuts.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 11, 2009)

How are you liking the technaflora's recipe for success? I just picked it up recently and was wondering how you are using it?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 11, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> I found a boy in with the girls today! that didn't last long. One of the Purple Widow seeds(only strain that I have non-feminized). I am hoping to get some clones to put in a 5 gallon DWC Bucket. I would also like to add that I built the new veg room (yesterdays pics) for $30 dollars including wood, screws and fans from a used construction materials store near my house. Dimenisions are 4 by 4' and 6 feet tall. The 400w MH in the parabolic will fit in there great and then I will start running the 1000 in the flowering room.
> I need some help with a few things.
> 
> How should I start training these plants to maximize yield? I have topped the Flo and fimmed a Blueberry, but want to start tying them over or out.
> ...


Alright I got an answer to all your questions I think..
First of all, how did you find a male without being in flowering? Please clarify if you're indeed flowering already 

- To properly train those plants I recommend vegging them for another week atleast. Then do LST (Low Stress Training).. this you can do by taking Bending wires and tie them softly to bend the stems so they can get direct lighting and in return you'll find your plant becoming very fat because of extra branches.
good tutorial for LST: http://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/dubman-guide-low-stress-training-lst-t2335.html (not a link for RIU journals..)

- Then you could top or fim them to get more buds or cola's.. (look at my current plants.. )
good tutorial for fimming: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/200413-fimming-m-blaze-complete-how.html

-Here's the best perpetual cycle ever created and it's from our very own Al. B
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html

You'll love it if you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 11, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> How are you liking the technaflora's recipe for success? I just picked it up recently and was wondering how you are using it?


Hey Tom,
Thanks for checking in to my grow. I am following the recipe for success by the instructions, but adding guanos, and several other things. Started at the veg cycle recipe and with 50% STRENGTH nutrients. Good luck. Im gonna check out your grow.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 11, 2009)

Sounds good man, I am psyched to see how this grow unfolds


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 11, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Alright I got an answer to all your questions I think..
> First of all, how did you find a male without being in flowering? Please clarify if you're indeed flowering already
> 
> - To properly train those plants I recommend vegging them for another week atleast. Then do LST (Low Stress Training).. this you can do by taking Bending wires and tie them softly to bend the stems so they can get direct lighting and in return you'll find your plant becoming very fat because of extra branches.
> ...


First off Blackrose, thank you so much for all your help. Really liking your input and find it very helpful. I only have one non feminized strain, and little balls started popping out on the node below the lowest growth. Definitely a male. Showed sex way earlier than I have ever seem.
I am still in vegetative stage. I have topped 1 plant and fimmed another. The topped plant is doing great. Just fimmed this morning. 

So I want the stem to get direct light so new growth comes out? Other wise make the main stem horizontal? Thanks


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 12, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> I found a boy in with the girls today! that didn't last long. One of the Purple Widow seeds(only strain that I have non-feminized). I am hoping to get some clones to put in a 5 gallon DWC Bucket. I would also like to add that I built the new veg room (yesterdays pics) for $30 dollars including wood, screws and fans from a used construction materials store near my house. Dimenisions are 4 by 4' and 6 feet tall. The 400w MH in the parabolic will fit in there great and then I will start running the 1000 in the flowering room.
> I need some help with a few things.
> 
> How should I start training these plants to maximize yield? I have topped the Flo and fimmed a Blueberry, but want to start tying them over or out.
> ...


A couple of things. First, the esiest way I know of making a door is using a Tarp Zipper. They sell it at my local hydro shop and are easy to find online. They have adhesive strips and you just place them on the poly where you want your door, then unzip, and cut right down the middle of the zipper and Instant door. Here's a link
http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=218
Second, you might have cut that Purple widow down early, because unless it is flowering, there should be no pollen sacks. It might have just been an abnormal growth or something. And lastly, I dont know if you did already, but I have had bad expierience with putting hydrotron on the bottom of my pots for drainage when I used to use soil. Perlite works much better. I have read a lot of places and was mentioned in Jorge Cervantes ultimate grow to not put hydrotron on the bottom of your pots. Just so you know next time and if you notice weird problems when the plants get larger. But a good and well done grow all the way around. Im subscribed. Keep up the good work, I'm sure you'll be much happier with the results of this grow than previos ones.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Integra, 
I hope I didn't cut that purple widow down to early. Whatever, it opened up a new seat for a Feminized white dwarf or feminized roadrunner. I am about to start working in the room and will update with pics when I am done, as long as I dont send myself to the hospital again today. Thank you for all your help.

I know a few who swear by hydroton in the bottom of the pots as something for those roots to grab onto. I hope I don't see any problems and things are a going.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 12, 2009)

Never knew sex can show up before flowering.. but pretty good that you've gotten rid of the male on time then.
If the stem gets direct sunlight, it will indeed trigger some branches to start developing bigger then it would have if left untrained.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 13, 2009)

I may have jumped the gun on killing the "male". I just saw them and killed it without thinking twice, next time maybe I will let it go for a few or get an expert opinion. Im gonna go out and get some 5 gallon pots for my big ones, and then some 4 gallons.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi everybody,
Thank you so much for all your advice, all is absorbed. I know a decent amount about marijuana cultivation but I don't think you can know everything. Trying to find a method that works and yields for me. 

I built this new veg area, 4X4' and 6 ' tall, with the 400w MH in the parabolic in there.
On top of the veg area I put up (4) 2 lamp 48" flourescent fixtures. Total 8 bulbs. 4 bulbs are 6500k
2 bulbs are plant and aquarium Ecolux
2 bulbs are unknown.

Put my cloning device to work today after I topped the Flo for the 2nd time(looking for 4 colas)
Put a clone in a Rootech cloning gel, and into a roto rooter cube after soaking the cube in Thrive Alive(and water solution) and then into a cup under a 10X20 dome with tray.
Want to try both methods, and see which happens faster. I have had 100% success(except for freak occurences) with the cloning machine.

Also got my 5 gallon DWC bucket going. One of these clones is heading in there once it roots. I do not know anything about hydro but am planning to switch completely after a few soil runs. Tired of carrying black garbage bags of soil out in the middle of the night.

I want to start flowering 2 of my girls under the 1000w HPS and then add 2-3 every 2 weeks. plants are probably 5-6 inches tall and about 12 inches wide.

How big will my plants get if i flowered them now? 

I need help with the DWC bucket. I dont have PPM meter and will not have one until I start switching over.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 13, 2009)

I had real good results with the technaflora set starting at half strength and worked up to about 75% during flowering. Also didnt have a ec pen at the time. Just start at half and see how she does.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 13, 2009)

ok, thanks integra. Whats a EC Pen? I have PH meters and light meters, but nothing to measure nutrients. I like the idea of starting low because, I know they will grow without any nutrients at all. Anything helps but I would like to utilize everything to its full potential


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 14, 2009)

EC and TDS pens just use electrical current to measure total dissolved solids in the nutrient solution. Prety much just checking the strength of your nutrients.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 15, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> EC and TDS pens just use electrical current to measure total dissolved solids in the nutrient solution. Prety much just checking the strength of your nutrients.


Thanks Integra. All advice and help is greatly appreciated. I have topped most of the plants, went a little cazy. The one I fimmed is looking real good. Can't wait to see what it looks like. I started tying some of them down to let the lower canopy get some of the good light. I think I may start flowering a few here pretty soon. Maybe one or two weeks. Keep adding in more every 2 weeks.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2009)

looks great bro,i see yure adding as yu go,thats wat i alays do,,cant wait to see how they turn out,subscribed.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for swingin by raiderman. Your grow is most impressive. Love your strain choice. I need to do that as well


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi everybody,
I have been so busy lately between school and work. Sorry there has been no update. Here it is. Everybody is doing good. I think I need to trim at least 1 plant. The big bush type one in the pics to follow. To many leaves for any kind of light penetration. I think I may start flowering one or two plants under cfls, just to get the ball rolling here. I am very tired of working in the grow room and ready for everything to be a little less matinence. I want to start flowering under my 1000w HPS, but trying to be the most energy efficient as possible. Enough with the bullshit and on to the pics.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 20, 2009)

The big bushy plant is in a 3 Gallon Bucket (not pot). It is only about 7 inches tall but about 1.5 feet wide. The light is very close to the plants, I raised it for the pics.

DO I need to lift the light to get some vertical? It is 400W MH within about 18 inches of the plants.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice LST, very bushy plants.. they're surely going to grow beautifully..


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Blackrose. You give some confidence in what Im doing. I did some good LST today Ill have pics when everything fills out a little. How big would the biggest get if I flowered now?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 21, 2009)

Hmm should you start to flower now, I think you could get them to triple up in size from where they're at now.
But since you're not using CO2 burners like me, they're going to grow slowly, so I would recommend another week vegging and then trigger flowering if you like.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 21, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Hmm should you start to flower now, I think you could get them to triple up in size from where they're at now.
> But since you're not using CO2 burners like me, they're going to grow slowly, so I would recommend another week vegging and then trigger flowering if you like.


Thank you for your help Blackrose. I am interested in c02. My entire grow room is 9X10X7. Co2 would be awesome. So you arent using a tank with regulator? what is a burner? I was thinking about dry ice method but I don't have time for all this manual bullshit. I am way to busy to deal with anything more than I am already. I could turn the c02 on and off manually rather thango with a controller.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 21, 2009)

Just spent some time in the grow room, trimming and tying down. Everything looked so good, I had to make an update. A few gnats in there today. Used 70% Neem Oil in the water today. I also turned over the top 1/2 inch of soil. I have been using Einstein oil on the leaves every few days right when the light goes off for the night. I trimmed some of the lower foliage off a few. I did this about 4 days ago, and the ones I trimmed just grew so fast. Things are starting to take shape. 

I also stood in the far corner of my room and snapped a few good pics of my operation. I don't have the doors on either the seedling/clone area or the veg area. That will come before I flower in the remainder of the room. 
Here is the good stuff:


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 22, 2009)

Everything is looking so great


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 22, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Thank you for your help Blackrose. I am interested in c02. My entire grow room is 9X10X7. Co2 would be awesome. So you arent using a tank with regulator? what is a burner? I was thinking about dry ice method but I don't have time for all this manual bullshit. I am way to busy to deal with anything more than I am already. I could turn the c02 on and off manually rather thango with a controller.


Exactly what I mean.. I'm also very interested in a CO2 tank with a regulator.. unfortunately for my small tent it's not really required.. so I stick to the old stupid yeast in a bottle methods.. wish I knew where to get dry ice here.. I would love to try that one out 
Btw. with that amount of space you have, you could really get something big started.. I'll be watching


----------



## silentzombie (Sep 22, 2009)

For CO2 I just sleep with my ladies, if you know what I mean.

Good looking setup. Hope the buds don't dissapoint!


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you guys for your comments. 

Blackrose, What would you do with my space? I am working with plant limits, 12 right now, probably more very soon. I am in a condo type deal and don't feel comfortable going crazy. But I would be up for some upgrades for a yield. I have a 9X10X7 room with the 4X4 partitioned off for veg and then seedlings above. I'd love to hear what you would do with this space.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 26, 2009)

HI everybody, rough day in my world. Had a few too many last night, woke up at 10AM to find that none of the lights are on (should have come on at 5) and then proceeded to vomit my brains out until I obtained my green medicine. Yesterday I put the 1000w HPS on them because they were staying so compact. They are still on the 18-6 light cycle to stretch things out, and I should begin flowering in a week or so. I can't wait.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 27, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Thank you guys for your comments.
> 
> Blackrose, What would you do with my space? I am working with plant limits, 12 right now, probably more very soon. I am in a condo type deal and don't feel comfortable going crazy. But I would be up for some upgrades for a yield. I have a 9X10X7 room with the 4X4 partitioned off for veg and then seedlings above. I'd love to hear what you would do with this space.


If I had a 9x10x7 room and max 12 plants right now..
First of all the room dimensions are awesome for growing weed.
I would veg 6 longer then avg. to make them as big as possible in those exact pots.. what you actually want to achieve here isn't necessarily height or width but root development.. you want the plants to reach close to the maximum size they could attain within those pots so the roots can grow basically out of control in there and then have them repotted into much larger 5/6 gallon pots and trigger flowering 2-3 days afterwards. What this will do is make the roots explode and the plant will grow really big and fast, and if topped and fimmed correctly, you could end up with some giant buds.
the other 6 plants I would do a SOG method with because you're not getting much space left in the room and you don't want to have 6 more large plants without any room to grow them.. So it doesn't have to be a 1 Cola SOG method, but keep them small by triggering flowering earlier or keep them in small pots or just train them to stay short and bushy or really tall and skinny  
But I'm high right now, so tweek it up before doing it so there's always maximum light exposure to your plants. And I think you should get an additional 600W for those 6 on the side.

With this method I think I could end up with over 2lbs. dried with 12 plants.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey, Thanks for your comments. That really helps that you explained the whole cycle. I Like what you are thinking and to have two different types of care going. I eventually want to do some big trees, and just leave a plant in the veg room for a while. Today I did a little more LST and then moved the plants out into the main room. They are growing so fast, I can't believe it. I think I am going to try and veg under HPS and LST, Things stretch out so much more and there might be some sweet results with some lst and tlc. I got pics today and obviously you can tell they are now under the hps. 

1000w HPS
light cycle: 18-6
Nutrients- Techna flora recipe for sucess veg stage, and water with 1 drop/gallon of superthrive in between feedings
Most are probably about 30 days old some a little older


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 27, 2009)

Can anybody help me with the light meter. It measures foot candles. Looking at the top guage multiply times X10. Say 3,000 foot candles. How do footcandles come into play?


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 27, 2009)

Blackroses: I am prepping some 1 gallon bags to put under my 400w MH in the parabolic, I am planning on maxing them out in those bags, and then into an oversized pot. Probably 5 gallon buckets, but whatever I can get cheap. Im a cheap bastard. I am happy with my Roots 707 and soil mix additions(vermiculite, perlite, worm castings, and a little guano) Then to the 1000w hps to veg for another week and then flower. I think that will be good. I have been trying to hold off on runnning 2 HIDS at the same time but I think the time has come. The power bill is my concern. I guess its all worth it in the end. Or better be!!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 27, 2009)

lol it's definitely going to be worth it man, trust me! Make sure you fim your plants! this is extremely important.. not even kidding.
The plants look very fat.. just the way I like them


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 28, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> lol it's definitely going to be worth it man, trust me! Make sure you fim your plants! this is extremely important.. not even kidding.
> The plants look very fat.. just the way I like them


FIM all the tops? Some of these plants have between 8-14 tops on them due to topping and LST. So now FIM all the tops? I am going to start 12/12 tomorrow.

Thanks for your help. Things are really getting going. Can't wait for them to start looking like girls. Im going to be so pissed if there are any males except 1-2(non feminized seeds) Everything else should be feminized.

Thanks so much Blackrose you are awesome. Getting more rep from me right now


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 29, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> FIM all the tops? Some of these plants have between 8-14 tops on them due to topping and LST. So now FIM all the tops? I am going to start 12/12 tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for your help. Things are really getting going. Can't wait for them to start looking like girls. Im going to be so pissed if there are any males except 1-2(non feminized seeds) Everything else should be feminized.
> 
> Thanks so much Blackrose you are awesome. Getting more rep from me right now


Well my current plant is the first I've ever fim'd and so I did it on a few tops just to see how it goes.
Here's one of the results if I may.. (just let me know and I'll delete the pic)

The others you can see in my journal.. the shortest plant was almost completely fimmed, and the taller White Rhino was partially.. The El Niño was only topped.. and well I think you know how the results are there  The shortest has the fattest buds.

I've already started to top my new girls and in about 2,5 weeks I'll fim them before triggering flowering.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 29, 2009)

That pic really helped me understand the fimming results. I partially fimmed a few of mine and I think I am going to leave it that way. I don't have time for 2 more weeks of veg, nor do I want to go crazy cutting everything when i dont have any hands on experience. Thank you so much for your help. Your plants are looking amazing. I hope mine will be comparable with yours at some point. Thanks Blackrose


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 30, 2009)

No problem bro, Can't wait to see some bud porn here


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 1, 2009)

I have tried to keep this thread somewhat interesting. I am now on day 3 of 12/12 light cycle. Very happy to be on the 12/12.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 2, 2009)

here I am..... just browsed through the grow... Looking good for sure.... Im bout to get the xtra sun 42" parabolic reflector myself.... I like being able to see it function here, great pics and record keeping.... you plants look lush and well tended.... I didn't really Read everything.... just scimmed 

Im subscribed now ..... looks like Im getting here just in time for some Real Action  lol......

as requested 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/179818-start-finish-sog-purple-kush.html << las indoor grow I didn't have internet for a while

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/227660-theloadeddragons-perpetually-growing-perpetual-grow.html << current indoor grow I will be setting aside more time for


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 2, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> here I am..... just browsed through the grow... Looking good for sure.... Im bout to get the xtra sun 42" parabolic reflector myself.... I like being able to see it function here, great pics and record keeping.... you plants look lush and well tended.... I didn't really Read everything.... just scimmed
> 
> Im subscribed now ..... looks like Im getting here just in time for some Real Action  lol......
> 
> ...


Hey thanks so much for swinging by. I initially bought the 42" parabolic for my 1000w but decided it was great for a 400w MH veg. You can really drop that thing right over the plants even with no air cooling. Good light distribution. What were you planning on putting in the 42" Xxtrasun?

Thanks for the links Im gonna head over and check them out now.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi everybody,
Just got done tending to the girls, everything is going well. I am starting to build some good confidence towards this. My clones I took on 9/25 have huge roots coming out and are ready for transplant. I have been taking care of them everyday, rather than doing it half ass. It paid off considering it generally takes me 2 weeks to get roots. Im very happy about it. Im gonna put the clones in half gallon bag pots and then put them under back under the flourescent tubes, and then to the MH once they get established. 
As you will see in pics there are 3 larger plants. Just house watching them for a fellow patient. 
Here are the pics for the day:


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 2, 2009)

very very nice.... I like the perpetual state ..... 

Ima put a 1000 watt HPS in it.... either a Usio ore a Eye Hortilux Super HPS.... not sure which yet.... Im not getting the stuff till next month..... But I sure am building up a $1500 list to get my perpetually growing perpetual grow really going ......


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 3, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> very very nice.... I like the perpetual state .....
> 
> Ima put a 1000 watt HPS in it.... either a Usio ore a Eye Hortilux Super HPS.... not sure which yet.... Im not getting the stuff till next month..... But I sure am building up a $1500 list to get my perpetually growing perpetual grow really going ......


Nice, I bought a light meter and played with the Parabolic, amazing results and light coverage. I have 7 clones Im putting into half gallon bags with my special soil mix today. They are gonna stay under flourescents until I turn on the 400w MH in the parabolic, and then I will take more clones.
Should be a good day in the grow room


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 6, 2009)

Those are all looking very healthy wonder!! 
What strain are your friends plants?


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 6, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Those are all looking very healthy wonder!!
> What strain are your friends plants?


(2) Long Beach Lavender X Purple Voodoo
(1) Afgooey X Big Bud
2 weeks into flower! 

They are looking very good, He vegged them for about two monthes under 100w MH. THeyw ere flowering under a 400w HPS, until they came over to my room, but they are going back to the 400w in a few days.
How is everything going over there BR?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 6, 2009)

sounds like a lovely bunch


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 7, 2009)

Been very busy, I'm also apartment hunting right now.. But Amsterdam is the Manhattan of Europe.. It's impossible to find something affordable that's not a 1 room studio..
First thing I checked to see if I can put a big tent somewhere in the house and still have it concealed so guests won't have to see a huge tent in my house.. 
And I saw 2 nice corners.. one I'm going to put a Secret Jardin DR150 (60"x60"x80) and the other my HomeBox S.. I'll keep using this one for my clones and mother..
Then I'll simply add 14 plants in there and grow


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 7, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Been very busy, I'm also apartment hunting right now.. But Amsterdam is the Manhattan of Europe.. It's impossible to find something affordable that's not a 1 room studio..
> First thing I checked to see if I can put a big tent somewhere in the house and still have it concealed so guests won't have to see a huge tent in my house..
> And I saw 2 nice corners.. one I'm going to put a Secret Jardin DR150 (60"x60"x80) and the other my HomeBox S.. I'll keep using this one for my clones and mother..
> Then I'll simply add 14 plants in there and grow


Amsterdam! I really need to get over there. My parents go every year. One of these years my wife and I will tag along. I have heard the same about prices in Amsterdam. I am using a spare bedroom for my grow operation. Keeping light sealed seperate areas is a problem. Know body wants hermaphrodites. Thanks for all your help on this project. 
I spotted my first female today. It is the Flo in the 3 gallon bucket(not pot). Its the biggest plant. They are all supposed to be feminized but the seeds came from a friend so I want to keep my eye on all of them.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 8, 2009)

HI, 
It has been a while since I have posted pics. I now have 3/6 confirmed female today. Haven't taken a good look at the other 3. I have these females:
WonderWoman and 3 of its clones
Purple Widow (going back to veg for a little longer so I can clone her)
Flo and 3 of its clones
Blueberry and ? of clones

I have all my lights running now, and are starting a perpetual cycle. Im going to be lollipopping all of my clones and putting them in 1-2 gallon pots, on shelves around the flowering room for Christmas yield. I want all the lollipops to be wonderwoman and flo. THey will be awesome.
I need help on how to lollipop


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 8, 2009)

What strain should I put in 1 gallon pots, and veg for 1-2weeks to do a SOG style on shelves around my flowering room


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 8, 2009)

the purple widow


----------



## fuct tshirt (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey wonderblunder! Nice grow you got going on here. I will defineatly be watching. Thanks for checking out my grow. I am gonna put some pics up soon. sub +rep


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 8, 2009)

I have one purple widow female. She showed sex a week into flower and I put her back in veg so I can get many clones from her for one of my future sog grows. She may be hermie though as well because there was one possible male pod that i popped off. Is putting her back in veg gonna be a problem after 1 week f flower?


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 8, 2009)

fuct tshirt said:


> Hey wonderblunder! Nice grow you got going on here. I will defineatly be watching. Thanks for checking out my grow. I am gonna put some pics up soon. sub +rep


SOunds good Ill be checking back in. can you send a link to your grow?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 8, 2009)

should be just fine.....


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 8, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> should be just fine.....


Thanks man, Just took 9 more clones (5 blueberry, and 4 either Flo or Blueberry) Im still a little unclear on the lollipopping. I dont want to under trim, or over trim. ANy good resources?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 8, 2009)

two branches four sunleaves at a time for me....


----------



## uriah (Oct 8, 2009)

great journal! Subscribed, you've given me some ideas on maximizing my space as I'm doing a similar grow set up.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 8, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> two branches four sunleaves at a time for me....


Allright, How far up do I go? When do I know enough is enough?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 8, 2009)

that is totally up to you........ and depends on the plants structure


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 8, 2009)

uriah said:


> great journal! Subscribed, you've given me some ideas on maximizing my space as I'm doing a similar grow set up.


Thanks for swinging by, Once the shelves go in it will have way more space, and the 1000w will be hooked up to the mover soon, to keep things going. GOod luck, do you have a journal. I would love to see what your doing


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 9, 2009)

What will I yield off the SOG type grow on the shelves, flowering at 12 inches, lollipopped? Yield per each plant? Blueberry, WOnderwoman FLo


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 9, 2009)

By the way: The plants in these pics were clones the same size under the same light I simply put one in a half gallon bag and then turned my back for a few days and these were my results.





Long beach lavendar X Purple Vodoo
Amazing what pot size and a few days can do
Plant on right: repotted in 1/2 gallon pot
plant on left: original pot


----------



## fuct tshirt (Oct 9, 2009)

wow! Thats a huge difference! Must have benefitted greatly from having more room for roots. Same soil mix in both I assume?




wonderblunder said:


> By the way: The plants in these pics were clones the same size under the same light I simply put one in a half gallon bag and then turned my back for a few days and these were my results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## diet103 (Oct 9, 2009)

lookin good man, I'm lovin your grow. scribed!


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 9, 2009)

fuct tshirt said:


> wow! Thats a huge difference! Must have benefitted greatly from having more room for roots. Same soil mix in both I assume?


Same soil. Same light. Same strain. Same size(as rooted clone) Pretty amazing. I never had any idea it matter, and it was unintentional. I learned something new!

Hows everything going on your grow


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 9, 2009)

diet103 said:


> lookin good man, I'm lovin your grow. scribed!


Thanks for stopping by, Im heading over to look at your grow.


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 10, 2009)

Your grow room is looking so pretty wonder.. Gotta love growing weed.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 10, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Same soil. Same light. Same strain. Same size(as rooted clone) Pretty amazing. I never had any idea it matter, and it was unintentional. I learned something new!
> 
> Hows everything going on your grow


same soil but different amount of soil.... the more soil, the more nutes the soil holds ..... had you fed the plant in the smaller pot, and watered it one extra time it would be about the same size..... just as tall, and Almost as wide...... its the nutes..... and the little bit of extra water to draw in those nutes ....... pot size itself doesn't make a whole lot of difference with acceptation to anchoring and weight distribution


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 10, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> same soil but different amount of soil.... the more soil, the more nutes the soil holds ..... had you fed the plant in the smaller pot, and watered it one extra time it would be about the same size..... just as tall, and Almost as wide...... its the nutes..... and the little bit of extra water to draw in those nutes ....... pot size itself doesn't make a whole lot of difference with acceptation to anchoring and weight distribution


Good point. Thanks for bringing that up. Before the transplant, I gave it foliage spray of Thrive Alive and sugardaddy, and added some rooting additive to my water 2 days after the transplant. The other plant has got distilled water. At the least it shows what nutes do to a plant. Has me convinced. I have topped that plant since the pic and it has some awesome looking shoots coming out. Thanks again TLD


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 10, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Your grow room is looking so pretty wonder.. Gotta love growing weed.


Thanks Blackrose, My biggest plant is apout 2+ feet wide and lil under 2 feet tall. Flo, and she is very pretty. My bluebery plants are very scrumptious. I ended up with 5/6 females so far and one hasnt shown. Im loving feminized seeds! 
Thanks for coming by. 
Any tips for flowering?
I am about 10 days in. Would like to add another flower nute to have bigger buds? any ideas let me know


----------



## nlbomberfost (Oct 11, 2009)

i've been using the iguana juice and its working great. smells like dead rotting fish so don't get any on you or your clothes or any belongings for that matter. but it works awesome, i've seen a huge improvement in my flowering since. 

also that upside down bag plant, what a sweet idea, i can't wait to see how that turns out.

subscribed.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 11, 2009)

I have some flowering 5 part flowering nute system along with guano teas, and foliage sprays. In my grow room I don't think the rotting fish smell would fly. Buy maybe some day. Its a Topsy Turvey I should have vegged it longer before flipping it over.


----------



## nlbomberfost (Oct 11, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> I have some flowering 5 part flowering nute system along with guano teas, and foliage sprays. In my grow room I don't think the rotting fish smell would fly. Buy maybe some day. Its a Topsy Turvey I should have vegged it longer before flipping it over.


it only smells if you spill it not when you feed other wise i'd be screwed too. i just mixed a full gallon and keep it for feeding.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 11, 2009)

I think organic stuff like that you should use within 24 hours. Thats how it is with guano teas and what not. post a link to your grow in here. Id like to check it out.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 11, 2009)

I did a lot of work in the grow room today. Those big plants are finally gone! Got my shelves built. Im excited for the self SOG. SHould go well. I have 8 that are in 1/2 gallon bags, getting ready for 1 gallon pots and then on to the shelves. I also have 2 larger blueberry plants that are going onto the shelves as well. All lollipopped. Should be sweet. Ready for the SOG. Have never had big colas so Im excited.

Any other suggestions on flowering additives? I want the good stuff for the big buds.

1.The Bloom room, you can see the shelves in theback with all the bag pots on them. Light is on a mover
2. More flower room and new shelves
3. Veg area with parabolic
4. Clones and other plants for the shelves
5. same clones
6. Flo
7. Hashplant and somebody else


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 11, 2009)

is that a 600W in the flowering area?? something seems funny.... having a hard time putting it into words though..... maybe later, remind me......


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 11, 2009)

No its a 1000w. Its on a mover so I have it real close. is that it? I hope you remember before I burn down my house. Just kidding


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 11, 2009)

ok you should be fine.... nevermind.... a 600W just wouldn't be enough to do what you want to do


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 11, 2009)

What do you think about it right now. That 1000w is barely enough I think. I was thinking about hanging a 400 or 600w off the end over those shelves for a little extra?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 11, 2009)

I concur


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 11, 2009)

Alright, well I have to see whats available to me. There are some 400w MH Industrial bay lights around for cheap like 20 bucks. They are Multi tap which makes me happy How are the hps conversion bulbs in those. I could do that real cheap. a they have these tiny lil reflctors that came as a promo from hydrofarm for 20 bucks. That would be perfect


----------



## nlbomberfost (Oct 12, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> I think organic stuff like that you should use within 24 hours. Thats how it is with guano teas and what not. post a link to your grow in here. Id like to check it out.


not quite sure what you mean by using it within 24 hrs. but check mine out at https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/237899-indoor-afghan.html

and all the pics are in my photo album.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 12, 2009)

I mean once you mix it with water, do not just leave it around use it within 24 hrs. That has been my general rule of thumb for those shit smelling ones. Thanks for the link Ill take a look at your grow


----------



## nlbomberfost (Oct 12, 2009)

ahhh i see. never heard that before. i bought a gallon of purified water and mixed it for the grow. bad idea?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 12, 2009)

looking good looking good. bout time I found this thread.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 12, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> looking good looking good. bout time I found this thread.


Thanks for coming by. 11 days into flowering, today is the first day I see small signs of buds forming. Im excited. Haven't had a harvest since last febuary. My clones are doing great for the SOG Shelves. I can;t wait for those.

On other notes I went to a local dispensary in town today. I didn't even know they had them where I lived. Bough 1/8th of skunk which is absolutely beautiful, and some 1/8 Kush. They are also giving me clones 6 of them all different strains. I know including AK-47, Kush, Skunk, and the rest are mysteries. Im excited.

I will update with pics tomorrow as I should have some time. Thanks for stoppping by everybody. Happy growing!


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 12, 2009)

What up wonderblunder. I've seen your post around and thought id check it out. Wow was I missing out.... Looking good should be a great harvest with that 1000w and light mover.....
grabed a seat and a bowl...... subscribed 
Happy Growings


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 12, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> What up wonderblunder. I've seen your post around and thought id check it out. Wow was I missing out.... Looking good should be a great harvest with that 1000w and light mover.....
> grabed a seat and a bowl...... subscribed
> Happy Growings


Thanks for stopping by. Wait til next week. The room will be going good. THe shelves are built. CLones are rooted and vegged for one week. One more week and they will be in flower. SOG baby. Im heading to check your grow out.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Oct 12, 2009)

lookin nice man


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 12, 2009)

skunkman98536 said:


> lookin nice man[/QUOTE
> Thanks for stopping by, Heading over to your grow


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 13, 2009)

Wonder those are looking very nice bro, 
Greeen and healthy!! damn good job man..

Still can't wait to see some buds popping left and right.. 
Congrats on the nice veg. 

And start thinking about getting an Avatar..

*Who seconds this request???....*


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 13, 2009)

I do I do. Hey wonder go check lonley's thread I left a post for ya bro.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree get ya self a good avatar. Yea wonder I am going to use some cardboard over the soil to keep gnats to a minimum too.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmmmmm cardboard??? I haven't heard that mane. The only really sure fire way without pesticides is the sand. Or you can try a gnat trap that I made as well. It gets some of them but not all. You take a 2L bottle cut the very top off and save it. Put a good BIG scoop of sugar at the bottom. 2 cups of apple cider vinegar and fill the rest with water. Flip the bottle top upside down over the hole duck tape on and your done. The gnats can get in but they can't get out so they generally drown and die. Its just too slow of a process I found the sand to work in 3 days tops. And I had a SHIT TON of gnats.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 13, 2009)

hmm Ill take a pic of what I am talking about and post it maybe in a few days. See what yall think about it....


Thanks GFK


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 13, 2009)

I am going to have to give these a try thanks guys. Im heading over to lonely's now. THanks everybody


----------



## nlbomberfost (Oct 13, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Hmmmmm cardboard??? I haven't heard that mane. The only really sure fire way without pesticides is the sand. Or you can try a gnat trap that I made as well. It gets some of them but not all. You take a 2L bottle cut the very top off and save it. Put a good BIG scoop of sugar at the bottom. 2 cups of apple cider vinegar and fill the rest with water. Flip the bottle top upside down over the hole duck tape on and your done. The gnats can get in but they can't get out so they generally drown and die. Its just too slow of a process I found the sand to work in 3 days tops. And I had a SHIT TON of gnats.


put sand on top of the soil under the plant? can this prevent mold as well?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 13, 2009)

cinnamon


----------



## nlbomberfost (Oct 13, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> cinnamon



cinnamon? really? how does that work?


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 13, 2009)

TLD I am curious about this cinnamon technique explain......


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome ideas everybody. I need an Avatar. I will go looking maybe through my own pics. Oh just found it. wIll try and figure this out. I am planning on the sand on top of the soil. I would like to hear about this cinnamon. I dont have mold issues though.
.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 13, 2009)

Got my Avatar, wanted to keep it simple with one of my fav pics of fav plants.


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice one too Blunder


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks BR. I thought it was reasonable


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 13, 2009)

yea it's about time... ;P


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 13, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnamon

http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf000909.tip.html

http://www.ubcbotanicalgarden.org/forums/showthread.php?t=8234

http://www.helpfulgardener.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12955

there yah go


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 13, 2009)

tried to +rep ya TLD but it wouldn't let me but ya know anyways bro.. 

Great stuff mane. Although like SMC said fungus gnats are from overwatering and this is the real cause. Once I slowed way up on the watering and put the sand down the gnats were gone and are still gone I haven't seen a bug in there since maybe 2nd week flower. So about a month whew I'm fucking blazed over here haha. Anyways ya bro nice shit


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 14, 2009)

hehe.... thats what I said in his thread (lonely)........ cinnamon is a great preventative measure though as well..... for example, we just got about a foot of rain today...... I put 2 teaspoons of cinnamon cultivated into the topsoil of my plants that are outdoors this morning...... not just for gnats..... but fungus and a few other things as well ..... indeed I am going to be adding cinnamon to my garlic spray recipe to prevent other critters ......

I tried to rep yah earlier too..... guess I have reached my limit for the day ....... shrugs.....


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 14, 2009)

Awesome links TLD. Loaded with good info. I am thinking about doing a gnat trap, sticky traps( i Have thee), and the sand on the soil. Also Im going to clean the room well after applying all to get rid of them. I have had good results battling the gnats and they are not a serious problem and hope they arent. I would like to try and get them once and for all. 
By the way I was transplanting the other day and found a warm in one of my plant pots? A big old earthworm. Came in soil or Earthworm Castings? I left him there.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 14, 2009)

what kind of worm?


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 14, 2009)

Earthworm i assume. Pretty normal looking worm. I got a goood update for today.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 14, 2009)

I tried to take some pics of the buds forming. Didn't work out to well. SOme are blurry. All I have is a point and shoot camera but it does the job for now. Someday I will get a good cam. SOme pics turned out really blue and crazy. I was simply standing in between the HPS lamp and the plant and then turned the flash on. Interesting effect. More clones are rooting everyday and being transplanted into 1/2 gallon bag pots and going under the 400w MH. On the 15th the clones pictured in pic below will be in the flower room in 1 gallon pots. I may wait a few extra days so they get a lil bigger. TLD says 1 foot. I agree with his thought so I will wait.
I am 2 weeks into flower today!

1. I had the 1000w HPS light within a foot (not aircooled) with the light mover.
2. Flower room
3.More Flower room, note shelves in back for clones
4. Flower room shot
5. BlueBerry flower
6. Different Blueberry Bud
7. Flo Bud
8. Veg are with clones that are going on to the shelves, 2 large blueberry plants are going into flower as well on 15th. 
9. The one in the bucket in the middle is the Flo, to the right of that is the Wonder Woman, and to the left is Bluberry
10. Blueberry Flowering
11. Different Bud on same Blueberry
12.My helper


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Guys,
This is that purple Widow I pulled out of flower 1 week in. It is now in the veg but I am worried it is still flowering. It is small, and It was the only female so far out of the pack so I really want it. I want to veg and clone it out before flowering. It has some small buds on the other canopy. Someone tell me how they think this will turn out?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 14, 2009)

She is going to take a couple weeks to revert back to veg. You should've left her in flower and took clones about 2 and a half weeks into flower. It will take the clones a bit longer to root but it still works while your big in is still in flower haha.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 14, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> She is going to take a couple weeks to revert back to veg. You should've left her in flower and took clones about 2 and a half weeks into flower. It will take the clones a bit longer to root but it still works while your big in is still in flower haha.


Good i want her nice and big. My males were beautiful fast growers. Now there dead. Went to the grow shop and got some panda to hang in there here is a pic of the grow room now with panda.


I am standing outside the room looking through the doorway. I have seen noticeable differences on the light meter


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 14, 2009)

heres a little bigger


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 14, 2009)

Makes WAY more sense now  Excellent .... but I would still say to add in the extra 400W


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 15, 2009)

I was thinking of hanging a 400 maybe even barebulb off the 1000w reflector so the 400w moves over the shelves. It is all coming together now. How important is Panda on the cieling and floor, Because Im thinking about it.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 15, 2009)

Im thinking of enclosing the flowering room with panda.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 15, 2009)

I dont think you need to put panda on the ceiling. Take a look at your pics with the 1000w in it. The line on the walls shows you how far up light is reaching. If you put panda on the ceiling the light will never make it up there to reflect back down towards the plants. I would say on the floor yes but on the ceiling I think you would be spending money that you dont need to. Just my .02 

Loaded what do you think my guy?


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 15, 2009)

I think your right. I ended up with some cloning supplies instead. Humic acid, rockwool cubes, and a few other things. Thanks for your input.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 15, 2009)

Lets get cloning mane.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 15, 2009)

clones are good...... panda lining providing a desired spread close enough to the canopy itself in relation to light position is a very good thing


----------



## StOnEd SoLdIeR (Oct 15, 2009)

Lookin good homie, those buds are looking amazing! When are you planning your first harvest again? I think ill have to come trim.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 15, 2009)

I wrap my rooms floor to ceiling but not for light reflection. I seal my room, so all walls, floor and ceiling and then duct taped all the seams. This also helps with clean up, usually the ceiling doesnt get to dirty, but it is nice to be able to do full bleach wipe downs if insects infestation ever arises.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 16, 2009)

StOnEd SoLdIeR said:


> Lookin good homie, those buds are looking amazing! When are you planning your first harvest again? I think ill have to come trim.


6 weeks from yesterday, homie. It will be a good day. Come down, wait until I get a plant big enough for leroy to hang out in!!

I like the thinking of sealing the room for cleaning. Very easy to do, I am not going that far on this one I don't think, it would be nice.


----------



## StOnEd SoLdIeR (Oct 16, 2009)

HA! i can't wait to see those pictures that will be awesome. Make sure it happens.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnamon
> 
> http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf000909.tip.html
> 
> ...


This is a great tip! Thanks dragon!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 16, 2009)

I live to serve


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I have been real sick and shit. All the girls are doing great. probably need to do some trimmming. on the lower of the plants. I will try and get pics up, if Im up to it today. Thanks everybody.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 17, 2009)

feel better bro....


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank you TLD


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 17, 2009)

Man I hate being sick I feel your pain bro get better.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 17, 2009)

Im getting better, just made it into the grow room for watering, and caring for the clones. More than I thought I would get done.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 18, 2009)

bet your glad and they are glad it got done though....


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 18, 2009)

Definitely, glad. I got to feed my flower room today. Put those little guys on the shelves after transplanting to 1 gal pots. Not quite a foot but they will be ok. THey are all doing well. I have some clones that rooted in small rockwool cubes(1/2" X1/2") in 2 inch netpots, foam on the lids, in a plastic resavoir, with a solution. Worked really well. I have some 2"X2" rockwool cubes and some little expanding soil balls enclosed with net to try cloning with. I also picked up some humic acid which someone told me is fantastic

ANyone ever use this stuff


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi everybody,
19 days flowering!
I have been sick and not feeling well. Feeling better today. Finally got everything done I needed to in the grow room. Fed my flowering plants including the clones on shelves with their regular flower nutrients. Gave my clone transplants some Root 66 and Sugar Daddy. Gave my Long Beach Lavender X Purple Voodoo, White Dwarf, and Purple Widow(Trying to kick her back to veg) veg nutes. 
I hope she is OK, she was in flower for 1 week before she was pulled back into MH on 18/6. A few of her pistols are starting to turn brown. Should I cut the forming of buds off? Took more clones off the Long Beach Lavendar and some blueberry plants I just put in the flower room. 7 new clones. Everybody is doing great. I think at some point I am going to have to mount the light track from the ceiling because they are getting so tall. I have already drilled 1000s of holes in the wall, and have had serious trouble finding studs in the ceiling. Even with a stud finder, it lies to me. 
Tried to take a pic of the buds didn't come out so well. I am going to to focus on taking pics in the next few pics, so I can get the best bud shots out of little point and shoot.
In the pics there are the clones on the shelves. The white panda plastic on the shelves makes it hard to differentiate. Here are the pics!

1. Flowering room is filling out
2. Flo Plant, my favorite(in 3 gallon BUCKET)
3. Blueberry
4. Blueberry
5. FLowering Room
6. Shelves
7. Side view (flo, front and center)
8. Veg
9. Budssssss.


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 19, 2009)

Wonder, that's looking sooo nice man.
Nice setup, the plants look so healthy and big!! that plant was really well trained blunder.. great work!! wish I could rep you again


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes you are doing Great with your care for the plants....... finances allows, I would Really plug in that extra HPS around now


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you. I have hesitantly moved from 1 400w light up to my current. I can't have my landlord know about this, and I live in a 4plex. My meter spins like a motherfucker. Im all legal so I have that, but having to move due to this could be an inconvenience. I am looking for a house where I could add 1 or 2k of lighting. My 10,000 BTU AC pulls 950w, 1000w hps, 400w MH, ( 48" flourescents. For now I want to try and make this 1000w light work for me. I will know after this run.
I have been basically following the recipe for success and using guanos. I plan on purchasing liquid karma and some other flowering stuff. Any reccomandations?
Any guesses on a yield?

TLD- Are those clones big enough you think? What do you think about my purple widow that was taken out of flower after week 1? Her forming buds are showing lots of purple and I really want her to kick back to veg so I can clone her. Please help with this.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 19, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Wonder, that's looking sooo nice man.
> Nice setup, the plants look so healthy and big!! that plant was really well trained blunder.. great work!! wish I could rep you again


Thank you... You really helped me gain some confidence in the begining, especially with the LSTing. Everybody is happy, all females, 19 days flower and the buds are packing up.


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 19, 2009)

awesome stuff bro!
for flowering I've never used any additional products or recipes to help stimulate better buds..
I only use Advanced Nutrients.. 
If the PW was only flowering a week, then I don't think it would be too much of a problem to just take a small cutting from her.
It's not going to hermie it.. but do what's safe I guess..

Also where did you get that PW? Cause as I'm thinking about it, it sounds like a really good strain.


----------



## mcone (Oct 19, 2009)

Your setup and plants are looking nice! Subscribed for sure, good to see you doing well early in the game.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 19, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> awesome stuff bro!
> for flowering I've never used any additional products or recipes to help stimulate better buds..
> I only use Advanced Nutrients..
> If the PW was only flowering a week, then I don't think it would be too much of a problem to just take a small cutting from her.
> ...


THe attitude seed bank. was pulled from flower at day 7 and has been in veg for almost 2 weeks. buds forming are already purple


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 19, 2009)

mcone said:


> Your setup and plants are looking nice! Subscribed for sure, good to see you doing well early in the game.


Thank you for stopping by. Heading over to your grow


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 19, 2009)

keep the veg cycle going, and give her a well rounded dose of veg nutes, and slowly pluck off the calyxes when they are ready...... you should see new veg growth in the next few weeks, solid veg growth.... and I would say yeah, definitely switch to 12/12, and expect an exaggerated amount of stretch and top heaviness due to the light mover


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 19, 2009)

yield estimate TLD? on the whole flowering room. 8 big plants and the 8 clones on the shelf?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 19, 2009)

1/2-3/4 oz avg per of the smaller

2-3 oz avg per of the larger

Just an educated GUESS...... it all really depends man


----------



## fishindog (Oct 19, 2009)

sweet subscribed....


----------



## blackrican (Oct 19, 2009)

nice looking grow man. i can see the similarities in our grow. cant wait to see the buds. i might transplant my big ones into 3 or 5 gal.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 19, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Hi everybody,
> 19 days flowering!
> I have been sick and not feeling well. Feeling better today. Finally got everything done I needed to in the grow room. Fed my flowering plants including the clones on shelves with their regular flower nutrients. Gave my clone transplants some Root 66 and Sugar Daddy. Gave my Long Beach Lavender X Purple Voodoo, White Dwarf, and Purple Widow(Trying to kick her back to veg) veg nutes.
> I hope she is OK, she was in flower for 1 week before she was pulled back into MH on 18/6. A few of her pistols are starting to turn brown. Should I cut the forming of buds off? Took more clones off the Long Beach Lavendar and some blueberry plants I just put in the flower room. 7 new clones. Everybody is doing great. I think at some point I am going to have to mount the light track from the ceiling because they are getting so tall. I have already drilled 1000s of holes in the wall, and have had serious trouble finding studs in the ceiling. Even with a stud finder, it lies to me.
> ...



Room Looks great there WB. From all the reading I have done seems like it should be ok to take clones from a plant that is only a week into flowering. But hey what do I know I am just trying to keep my plants alive right now. lol 

Great job and Keep it up


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 20, 2009)

fishindog said:


> sweet subscribed....


Thanks for showing up. Just in time for the real action!



blackrican said:


> nice looking grow man. i can see the similarities in our grow. cant wait to see the buds. i might transplant my big ones into 3 or 5 gal.


I bought 5 gallon buckets brand new for a buck a piece somewhere. Im not sure exactly, but they hold about 7 gallons of soil. 5 gallon measurement is liquid. I want to use the 5s, but I need to wait until I get the bigger ones out of here and start a fresh batch. Thanks for stopping by


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 20, 2009)

Lonelyy: Im trying to kick the purple widow out of flower so I can cloner her. There are no clone sites, and the buds kept forming evenin veg. She had her first does of veg nutes yesterday!


----------



## StOnEd SoLdIeR (Oct 20, 2009)

Leroy!!!!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 20, 2009)

she will pull through back into veg. just be patient


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 20, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> she will pull through back into veg. just be patient


I need her to, she is the only female out of six seeds, (I killed a few accidentally, and prematurely) I have 4 seeds left, but I hate how long seeds take and how delicate they are as children. Clones are way better.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 20, 2009)

patients ....... it will be fine... you will be pulling clones off her in just over 3 weeks or so..... just be happy..... you got plenty in flower.....


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 20, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> patients ....... it will be fine... you will be pulling clones off her in just over 3 weeks or so..... just be happy..... you got plenty in flower.....



very good point!


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you everyone on the input, helping alot. I trimmed 2 of the 8 buds forming on her yesterday. Hope this was alright. Things are moving as we get into the 4th week of flowering starts today. i got rid of some excess clones, that were runts, and taking to much time to fuss with. The 7 new ones I took are great, and I am hoping they will ready to transplant by next friday. They are all signifigantly bigger that my normal clone size, and have had better luck with the big ones.

Is there a limit on size when it comes to clones. I might be able to pull some work through with my plant limit and taking 1-2ft clones


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 21, 2009)

StOnEd SoLdIeR said:


> Leroy!!!!!!


Leroy will most definitely be in the next photo update. He is a crazy bastard at night. Im gonna get him some sand or new whatever for the bottom pretty soon. Hope you find Tweak.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 21, 2009)

TLD what do you think about this for the next run http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/dutch-passion-frisian-dew


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 21, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> TLD what do you think about this for the next run http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/dutch-passion-frisian-dew


Im no TLD but it looks to be fruity! If you do end up getting these seeds let everyone know so we can watch your grow.....


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 21, 2009)

It is one of the most unique looking strains I have seen. Says heavy yielder and good flower time. I want some. Unfortunately pickandmix seedbank doesn't do the US.


----------



## purple widow (Oct 21, 2009)

hey, just wanted to let you know that purple widow is a greattt strain. i grew a beautiful girl this summer, i harvested a little early and had to water cure so i find it a really energetic high, you feel it a lot in your head, i dont know how to explain it, but it just fucksss up your head. my cousin smoked some, and hes what i consider a pot head, for the past few years he's been smoking pot everyday all day, like he literally cannot function without pot, if he doesnt blaze before dinner he wont eat or anything like that, like has to blaze every half hour. and he said that when he smoked mine, he hadnt been that high in a longggg time. so i think its pretty decent, and like ive smoked a lor of great bud, purple kush, green crack, master kush, bluerberry, gran daddy purple, nebula, jack herer, like just a fuck load of connisseourrr buds and everything, but man this shit just fucks you upppp. man sorry for rambling and everything, im so blitzed right now, what i want you to get from all this is purple widow is a greatt strain
peeace guy


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 21, 2009)

Just got back from the dispensory and purchased some $75 


purple widow said:


> hey, just wanted to let you know that purple widow is a greattt strain. i grew a beautiful girl this summer, i harvested a little early and had to water cure so i find it a really energetic high, you feel it a lot in your head, i dont know how to explain it, but it just fucksss up your head. my cousin smoked some, and hes what i consider a pot head, for the past few years he's been smoking pot everyday all day, like he literally cannot function without pot, if he doesnt blaze before dinner he wont eat or anything like that, like has to blaze every half hour. and he said that when he smoked mine, he hadnt been that high in a longggg time. so i think its pretty decent, and like ive smoked a lor of great bud, purple kush, green crack, master kush, bluerberry, gran daddy purple, nebula, jack herer, like just a fuck load of connisseourrr buds and everything, but man this shit just fucks you upppp. man sorry for rambling and everything, im so blitzed right now, what i want you to get from all this is purple widow is a greatt strain
> peeace guy


Ding. Ding. Ding. We have a winner for the strangest post yet. Must be very young... 
Thanks for the Ignore Function TLD


----------



## chronichaze (Oct 21, 2009)

Am looking forward to see how the wonder woman turns out! Will be using Wonder Woman for my next grow


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 21, 2009)

How is the purple widow smoke wonder?


----------



## StOnEd SoLdIeR (Oct 22, 2009)

nice bud. i can't wait to start seeing how big those girls get and hopefully you get tops the size of 40's! And i did find her.. had to put an add in the paper she managed to wonder over 5 miles from the house in 2 days ha! hit me up!


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 22, 2009)

chronichaze said:


> Am looking forward to see how the wonder woman turns out! Will be using Wonder Woman for my next grow


Awesome! The Wonder Woman buds are very tight and compact compared to the other strains. She is very pretty, easy to grow, and the yield is supposed to be pretty good. This was one of my wife's choice of strains.



greenfirekilla420 said:


> How is the purple widow smoke wonder?


Haven't tried it out yet. Im excited for it. It is all good. How are things over there?



StOnEd SoLdIeR said:


> nice bud. i can't wait to start seeing how big those girls get and hopefully you get tops the size of 40's! And i did find her.. had to put an add in the paper she managed to wonder over 5 miles from the house in 2 days ha! hit me up!


That would be awesome! Glad you found tweak. Ill hit ya up soon. I got some dank from the dispensary yesterday $75 an 1/8th Blueberry, and some 1/8th of Chocolate(a strain), and then plenty of chocolate edibles, and cookies, and what not. The pricey blueberry is very purple and delicious. Last night I got higher than I ever have. Peace mane


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 22, 2009)

Things are good, rolling right along. Nothing too new just waiting on my girl to finish up here so I can get moving with the clone, and also get rolling with my new seedling. Ahhh if only time were to go faster..... not really though.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 22, 2009)

I know what you mean. In the begining of this run I was located 200 miles away from now, and started all of my seeds( I was so excited) and then transported them by vehicle 200 miles. Once I got here I had tons of cleaning and figuring and moving back in before I could get the room going. In the begining it went so slow because everything I had was from seed. The begining seems like the slowest part, but I bet the end waiting to harvest is slower. Now I have 2 stages of flowering plants, a few oddball flowering, Several larger plants in veg, 2 stages of clones in veg, and 10 freshly cut clones. It helps time go by.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 22, 2009)

the frisian dew.... looks like a risk (but one that could dfinitely be WORTH IT).... but DP sure is raving about it.... I would assume it would be "luck of the seed" as its not a stable strain "yet"..... I would get no less than ten seeds of it and hope for 5 females to compare... taking clones and keeping only the best as mothers.... but I would definitely give it a try...... purple star has put out some Great crosses and some So So crosses..... Super Skunk crosses are almost always prize winning stuff 

thank RIU for the ignore feature, and Tom_420 for pointing it out to me so I could share it......


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 22, 2009)

I would get seedman seeds original skunk #1 and breed it with the Frisian dew..... it will stabilize the strain, and you will get greatly desirable phenotypes from it.... IMO every seed from that cross would be worth keeping


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 22, 2009)

I like your talking now. I am also thinking of Reserva Privada Kandy Kush. Trainwreck X OG Kush. Sensi Star will be one for sure. Any other information on the Purple Wreck? I saw DGK was interested in that a while ago. I just want heavy yielders, good strains.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 22, 2009)

Please recap on your medium, how long they have been in the 3 gal pots, your full nutrient line (including your veg nutes), and your feeding "procedure" not schedule as you already posted that for me..... and how far into flower they are exactly..... I cannot comment or suggest anything regarding adding/changing you nutrient selection/feeding until I get that info..... sorry I am too lazy to go back and collect the info myself, as I am sure you know it all off the top of your head


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 22, 2009)

OK some of the plants have been in 3 gallon pots since they were transplanted out of Solo cups. Others were transplanted out of 1 gallon bags 2 weeks before flowering. 
Medium: 1-2" of hydroton at the bottom of every pot.
3 parts Roots 707,
1 part vermiculite, 
1 part perlite, 
1 part worm castings
1 teaspoon of Sunleaves Mexicat Bat guano per 3 gallon pot of soil

As for nutrients:
Veg: These are the numbers for 1 gallon which I am using in 5 liters every time.
B.C. Boost: 3 tsp
B.C. Grow: 1.5 tsp
Thrive Alive B-1 RED: .5 tsp
Magical: .5 tsp
Sugar Daddy: 2 tsp

Mexican Bat guano: added 1TBSP per gallon of soil on the topically. When I forgot to use nutrients I would make a tea. Did this 3 times throughout veg.

Flower: All numbers per 1 gallon, used these numbers for 5 liters water though
B.C. Boost: 3 tsp
B.C. Bloom: 3 tsp
Awesome Blossoms: .5 tsp
Thrive Alive B-1 RED: .5 tsp
Magical: .5 tsp
Sugar Daddy: 2.5 tsp
Jamaican Bat Guano Tea: 1 gallon of regular strength between all 9. Done 1 time since flowering

I have never strengthened or weakened the nutrient levels. I give them the same amount of water every time. 5 liters for 9 plants every other day.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 22, 2009)

Let me know if you need any more info TLD thank you so much. 
Keep in mind I want to add this FLoralicious plus in the mix it was $40 for the small bottle


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 22, 2009)

start small go big


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 22, 2009)

nice strains man and they looking healthy


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 22, 2009)

They are 22 days into flower.
How much water does each 3 gallon pot need? 1/2 gallon?
How about upping the nutes? I want to up them to full strength next feed and give them more solution. 
Can I up the nutes a little bit every time?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 22, 2009)

I wouldn't mess with nutes vs recommended feedings unless I had a ppm meter a a good amount of experience with the nutrient line....


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 22, 2009)

Here are some flower room pics. They are taken about 9 days apart.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 22, 2009)

What would be the appropriate amount of water for my medium and pot size?
I am going to nute them at 100% next feeding and add the new.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 22, 2009)

There is no set amount to water your plants bro
You water until there is runoff and then let the plants dry out completely before watering again


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 22, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> They are 22 days into flower.
> How much water does each 3 gallon pot need? 1/2 gallon?
> How about upping the nutes? I want to up them to full strength next feed and give them more solution.
> Can I up the nutes a little bit every time?


I tried to figure that question out too. Seems that everyone has the same answer which makes a lot of sense. Every plant is different and the needs of water may be different. My mendo purp drinks water compared to the Sensi Stars.....


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok so basically keep doing what I am doing. I really want to set up my drip line irrigation again. It worked great and every plant gets the same. I would like to control as many variables as possibly so when something does go wrong it will be easier to isolate. Thanks everyone. I just want to treat my girls the best I can, and not miss any oppurtunities.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 23, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Ok so basically keep doing what I am doing. I really want to set up my drip line irrigation again. It worked great and every plant gets the same. I would like to control as many variables as possibly so when something does go wrong it will be easier to isolate. Thanks everyone. I just want to treat my girls the best I can, and not miss any oppurtunities.


I would think you could set up your drip system just fine. For a week or two I would check all the plants and see how they are doing on the drip system....a note book is vital to keep valuable information like this....any plants that show signs of underwatering just make sure to give them a little extra 
The note book could be used with future grows to refer back to........

Hope you get some kinda help outta this rambling


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a few notebooks.... packed FULL of info I never get around to posting...... they comprise my true journals..... but at the same time, they are not interactive .... I would not set up a drip at this point..... sometimes less is more


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 23, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I have a few notebooks.... packed FULL of info I never get around to posting...... they comprise my true journals..... but at the same time, they are not interactive .... I would not set up a drip at this point..... sometimes less is more


Perfect example of listening to a experienced grower (TLD) and not listening to me LOL


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 23, 2009)

its just that the pots drying out really well actually plays a roll in resin production and the medium cycle


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 23, 2009)

that is very good to know. Better than feeding them a little a day.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 23, 2009)

when growing indoors, all you are doing is trying to manifest nature inside ..... the plants always respond better to natural stimuli in regards to is care


----------



## nlbomberfost (Oct 23, 2009)

TLD you're a wise man. just reading your answers to others questions hashelped a ton.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 23, 2009)

I have always viewed myself as a stepping stone...... it makes me sad......


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 23, 2009)

TLD has helped many a grower like us through the toughest of battles in the grow room. Thank you for watching, I know you will tell me if you see anything that I missed. 
I think next run I am going to simplify and run 1-3 strains, and keep all of the aged categories. Starting all from seed and changing my mind often made things tough. I think with 2 strains I could get a little more fine tuned on my techniques.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 23, 2009)

that will work..... don't want to spread yourself too thin


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 24, 2009)

Once I have a harvest on this run I will be way better off. Looking over some of these other journals, gives me confidence. Everyone is trying to help. I am very glad we have had no party poopers in the thread either. PIC UPDATE LATER TODAY!, I am going to take my plants one by one out of the grow room to get bud shots.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 24, 2009)

Today I decided to take some pics. I am back and going confidently with feeding/ watering procedure and technique. Feels good. Im going to do some gnat control/ prevention today. Today I decided to use a different digital camera. I was high enough, that I may have figured out a good way to take pics. It is a Canon Powershot SD600 Digital ELPH, 6.00 MP. It has a digital macro. I had to hold the camera in one hand and a cfl in a clamp on reflector to get the bud shots. I was impressed. These are the best photos yet, better take a seat and roll one up!


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 24, 2009)

Whenever you see a plant marker, it is the plant it is and the bud shots after


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 24, 2009)

man their looking good, what technique did you use?


----------



## nlbomberfost (Oct 24, 2009)

all the buds look super tasty. can't wait to see what you harvest.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 24, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> man their looking good, what technique did you use?


Assuming the photo technique? Held a CFL in a clamp on reflector in one hand behind the camera and then used the Digital Macro on my little point and shoot camera. Decent pics for the camera


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 24, 2009)

The buds are starting to look tasty. I hope I have a nice sizeable harvest. I really need 8 ounces, but I am hoping for more. Everyone look at this!
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/grd/1430092950.html


----------



## chronichaze (Oct 24, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> The buds are starting to look tasty. I hope I have a nice sizeable harvest. I really need 8 ounces, but I am hoping for more. Everyone look at this!
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/grd/1430092950.html


8 Ounces with a 1000w HPS should be your minimum goal.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm sure you'll hit your goal. They look great. Just keep up the good work. They look super healthy. You dirt farmers do so great most of the time. I'm thinking about adding a small dirt area to my room again just for comparisons, sexing, and single plant grows when the area is free.


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 24, 2009)

damn that is pretty rad! pretty funny someone rigged that up. only see something like this is northern Cal haha


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 24, 2009)

i mean did you only LST them or did you FIM/TOP?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 24, 2009)

Im kind of sad to see your not utilizing the shelves


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 24, 2009)

I fimmed, topped, LST, the whole works. I had an OCD while doing it and put way to much work into it. TLD I do have a row of 8 on the 1st shelf. I have (2) 1 gallon bag pots in a black plastic shoebox with no lid. Catches the runoff. I can only fit 10 on each shelf right now. I dont really have the clones for the next shelf and my wife wants me to tone it down a notch.......... who knows what will happen.......


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 24, 2009)

moderation is key


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 24, 2009)

do you like those pics tld?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 24, 2009)

don't think I checked them.... out for dinner in a minute.... I like to devote time to look at details..... so I will check them out later


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 25, 2009)

Pics are on page 23....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 25, 2009)

They all look pretty much perfectly fine to me...... I think with that 1000W you could have pushed veg just a little bit farther, and it really would have boosted your yield, considering they haven't really stretched and they don't seem as though they will much at all..... another 6 inches, or 3-4 nodes, would have boosted your yield considerably.... your playing a numbers game there...... your quality wouldn't have suffered what so ever...... but its all good.... you will still get a good amount of excellent smoke I am sure..... keep it up, don't let excitement rule you...... don't get anxious and remember that patients pays..... I wouldn't step up their nute regime much until the beginning of week 5 , don't forget that plant size is relative to nutrient uptake..... I see a lot of people wasting nutes to drain to waste etc.


----------



## StOnEd SoLdIeR (Oct 25, 2009)

Its looking awesome man, that room is filling out way more than i ever imagined. Do you think you found out what the "?" marked plant is yet? And i also have another one, do you general get more yeald off of a seed than you do a clone? Cant wait to come check out your shit bud.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 25, 2009)

StOnEd SoLdIeR said:


> Its looking awesome man, that room is filling out way more than i ever imagined. Do you think you found out what the "?" marked plant is yet? And i also have another one, do you general get more yeald off of a seed than you do a clone? Cant wait to come check out your shit bud.


How have you been? I Been meaning to hit ya up. 
Haven't figured out what the question mark plant is. It is looking like blueberry, Things are begining to look distinct. The Wonder Woman is gonna be way diffferent looking than the rest. Im excited. It doesn't matter seed vs clone. It is the same genetic makeup, it just takes different times. Peace mane


----------



## StOnEd SoLdIeR (Oct 25, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> How have you been? I Been meaning to hit ya up.
> Haven't figured out what the question mark plant is. It is looking like blueberry, Things are begining to look distinct. The Wonder Woman is gonna be way diffferent looking than the rest. Im excited. It doesn't matter seed vs clone. It is the same genetic makeup, it just takes different times. Peace mane


Thats what i thought also, but i had someone telling me the other day that if you had the option start from seed, even though it takes longer the yield is way better. I said no way but thought i woud clarify.  I,ve been alright though busy remodling the rents kitchen. should be down in a week in a half though. Ill hit you up.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 25, 2009)

sounds good mane


----------



## StOnEd SoLdIeR (Oct 26, 2009)

dude, i just got a pix from d and that room is looking f*ing amazing. No wonder your wife wants you to tone it down. How is the smell treating the neighbors? Fuck dude im jealous, could you ups me some?


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 26, 2009)

Yea they are filling out very nicely. Lot of buds, hope they just keep growing. Everyday they are bigger. I am really wanting them to start kicking out resin and what not. Its coming


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh wonder those plants are all looking good. I am excited about those flowering plants you have there. My guess is I am about 6 weeks behind you. After I lst the SS and veg with proper feeding schedule for maybe a week or two I will change over to the HPS . Your plants look nice and green great job that you have put into them keep it up. Good to see fellow growers succeed!


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 27, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> Oh wonder those plants are all looking good. I am excited about those flowering plants you have there. My guess is I am about 6 weeks behind you. After I lst the SS and veg with proper feeding schedule for maybe a week or two I will change over to the HPS . Your plants look nice and green great job that you have put into them keep it up. Good to see fellow growers succeed!


Likewise. Things are always moving. I think since I have different strains and They are staggered over 1 month, that I will end up harvesting for about a month. Hope to keep something like that. Im headin over to take a look at your grow.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 27, 2009)

Today I finished up 2 ebb and flo tables. Built them out of these rubbermaid trays I found at a wholesale store for $6 each. 18"X26" each. Built the framework out of pvc. RInsed a bunch of hydroton and filled them up. Haven't put water in yet. Think Im gonna put 6 clones in each tray. I have never done hydro or anything so this will be interesting.
I am cloning in a humidity dome now in rockwool cubes, I need a little hydro system to put in the veg area with 2" pots(it is what I have), so the clones can veg under 400w MH rather than go straight from flourescents to 1000w hps. 

Help with a small hydro system compatible for 2 inch netpots. I have air pumps, air stones, small submersible pumps, sprayers, 2 gph drip fittings. Any good idea without spending a whole lot of money.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 27, 2009)

I would also like to add that the buds are just swelling up. Many buds are an inch across and more. Resin is starting to show on some of the plants. I have this feeling I am going to be harvesting for almost a month straight.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 27, 2009)

You can use a setup like mine which is just a small rubbermaid tub with however many pots you can fit in it and just fill with nutes and add a couple of airstones. Keep in mind, the larger you intend on letting them grow, the less plants per tub they should be. Otherwise the rotts from different plants grow together and become a headache for you and stress for the plants when it comes time to take them out. I have 6 in my small tub for up to 8 inches, but taller than that, drop down to 4 and anything over 16' i would only have 1 or 2. Here are some pics.


















These pics are at 1 week intervuls under a 100w mh.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Integra! I think this will do it. How were the roots in the last pic? They will be getting no bigger than that. How far is the water from the bottom of the net pots. How many airstones(what type) in that setup?


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 28, 2009)

Are those plants all Topped and LST'd?


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi, Things are still moving in my world. The buds are all swelling up, and making me smile. In the following pictures there are my DIY ebb and flo tables. They are working well. Just need a timer for the pump, As both tables fill up within 2 minutes. Any reccomandations on medium. I would like to only have to flood it once a day.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 28, 2009)

height and width of that flowering area again???


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 28, 2009)

I meant length and width


----------



## chronichaze (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks like they puttin on some weight. Got some Wonder Woman seeds on the way. Lookin Good


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 28, 2009)

7 Feet by 6 feet. Is covered now.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 28, 2009)

chronichaze said:


> Looks like they puttin on some weight. Got some Wonder Woman seeds on the way. Lookin Good


Awesome, I think you will like it. SHe is very pretty.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 28, 2009)

light mover is not enough to cover it can you add supplemental lighting?


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 29, 2009)

def what are you thinking? I could probably get 48" flouro fixtures easiest. maybe 20-30 tubes?


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 29, 2009)

48" flouro fixtures would be almost free to me.....


----------



## Brody.Will.Grow.Thee (Oct 29, 2009)

the grow looks awsome man keep up the good work.

and i think 30x 48" flouros would do fine for what you need.


----------



## maxwelljr (Oct 29, 2009)

Looking great, nice work.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by guys


----------



## greenguy78 (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice grow dude.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for stopping in greenguy.
TOday marks day 30 for the biggest girls in the flowering room. The buds are swelling up after they are fed. for about 3 days the growth is just insane overnight and then it slows, and then I feed again, If it keeps going like this for another 2 weeks I should have some decent sized buds. I went and saw a fellow patients plants today. My buds were similarly sized and he is almost 3 weeks ahead, and we are using the same light, etc. everyday is something good so far.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi, Pics are coming tonight despite my horrendous hangover. I need to smoke some more which I will do right.........now. NOw Im ready

Should I lower my 1000w HPS? 
Not aircooled, on a mover, It is about 18 inches from canopy, but can go way closer. I lifted it so the footprint was a little bigger and get better coverage when the mover is on the opposite side.

Venting the clone area? ( 48" flouro tubes
Bought a 4 inch fan, should I pull air out or shoot air in?
Only one fan for now, heat is not really an issue just circulation

Thank you for your help. Pics will be up very soon.....


----------



## chronichaze (Nov 1, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Hi, Pics are coming tonight despite my horrendous hangover. I need to smoke some more which I will do right.........now. NOw Im ready
> 
> Should I lower my 1000w HPS?
> Not aircooled, on a mover, It is about 18 inches from canopy, but can go way closer. I lifted it so the footprint was a little bigger and get better coverage when the mover is on the opposite side.
> ...


I plan on added an inline fan for circulation as well. I would think it should be venting out with a passive intake somewhere. Cant wait to see some pics later!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 1, 2009)

in my veg area I have two windows open at opposite ends and two fans pointing in from apposing angles.... it creates the perfect environment for me and mine and what I am going for.... I would leave the light where it is and get another 400W exhausting both..... but that has been my suggestion for a while..... I won't budge on it..... your flowering area would greatly benefit from it..... only then would I suggest any increase in light focus or density exposure.....


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 1, 2009)

All my shelves are filled up now TLD?
Where would I put the 400w? Im ready and I can grab one real cheap probably tomorrow. Probably wont be able to air cool it right off the bat. Thinking about just something really light like an adjust a wing, and I can hang it from a boom off the mover over my shelves. Just an idea. Got the clone area closed, with passive intake, and a small circulation fan. It is a very small space, and I have had excellent results so far without ventilation.
My veg area has a intake 7 inch fan (wall transfer fan), and then a dual fan window unit for exhaust. 400w MH not air cooled.
I have the pics here for everybody. Everybody is happy, they need to get some water this evening. 
All plants pictured are 31 days into flower.
Picture Index:
1-8 Flo plant
9-12 Wonder Woman
13 Flower Room
14- Various Blueberry plants
Veg area (mothers to be)
Shelves
canopy


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 1, 2009)

Do you think I could add a 400w MH for now, before I buy a conversion bulb. I can get the ballast and I have bulbs, I think that would work right?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 1, 2009)

400W MH then to conversion would be perfectly fine...... your temps will go up, and with that humidity goes up...... though you may have sufficient airflow for it already if your doing fine without exhaust now..... but it does help with air _exchange_...... in pic #13 I would put the 400W in the upper left hand corner there, centered over that section of the plants, can you shorten the travel length on the mover so the 1000W still goes back and forth (respectively centered) over the remaining area?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 1, 2009)

Unfortunately not. Im debating on ditiching the mover or buying a new one. I think I need another 1000w and no mover. Anyway. I will grab the 400w MH and throw it in a hood of some sort. I think next round im gonna hang a bare bulb 1000w in the middle of a circle of trees. I just want to pick my strain and understand what it likes. My portable AC is set at 76 right now, so maybe I will just drop it down. I can keep the grow room at 65 with the AC if neccasary.
Am i doin all right here TLD? 
I really want to learn and get the most out of this grow.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Nov 1, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Unfortunately not. Im debating on ditiching the mover or buying a new one. I think I need another 1000w and no mover. Anyway. I will grab the 400w MH and throw it in a hood of some sort. I think next round im gonna hang a bare bulb 1000w in the middle of a circle of trees. I just want to pick my strain and understand what it likes. My portable AC is set at 76 right now, so maybe I will just drop it down. I can keep the grow room at 65 with the AC if neccasary.
> Am i doin all right here TLD?
> I really want to learn and get the most out of this grow.


\

I must say Wonder things are looking real good in that flower room seems to filling up nice. That portable AC must do wonders with controlling the temps in there.....Very nice keep it up


----------



## WhiteWiddow (Nov 1, 2009)

everything looks solid man hope everything works out in your favor


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 1, 2009)

I think it will, Im just wanting to lose the relfector and go vert


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 1, 2009)

First off, got to say those plants look fucking great. Keep it up and those are gona be monsters. I just got back from vacation, so I'll post a answer for the clone tub in a minute.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Integra. THis grow has only gotten this far due to the RIU members. You know who you are. I am learning so much, and it is showing in the flowering room. Thank you everyone.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 2, 2009)

I say ditch the mover and got another light either a 400 or a 600. If you got the money go with the 600.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Unfortunately not. Im debating on ditiching the mover or buying a new one. I think I need another 1000w and no mover. Anyway. I will grab the 400w MH and throw it in a hood of some sort. I think next round im gonna hang a bare bulb 1000w in the middle of a circle of trees. I just want to pick my strain and understand what it likes. My portable AC is set at 76 right now, so maybe I will just drop it down. I can keep the grow room at 65 with the AC if neccasary.
> Am i doin all right here TLD?
> I really want to learn and get the most out of this grow.


IMO.... Learning is the most valuable thing to get out of this grow...... if you just got another 1000W you could increase your area...... but everything sounds good....... 

One thing I really wanted to point out 

you were talking about switching to vert grow....... dude, its a huge switch, a lot of things change..... variables switch in some areas to work for you, and other areas creating more work for you, or working against you...... why not get the best of both worlds? The BEST grow I have Seen with mine own eyes, was 1000W centered over rectangle tables, surrounded on four sides by vertical hanging 250W HPS (in between tables that are about two feet apart, rectangle tables, ebb & Flow drain to waste FIM'ing and Scrogging, and LST'ing on netting stretched between the tables)....... they are pulling almost 3.5 lb.'s per table, 20-25 plants per table (depending on strain), plants getting as tall as 3.5 ft, avg'ing around 3 zips per plant!


----------



## synonymous (Nov 2, 2009)

Ahhh, nothing like a good read. Took me a while.

Blunder, those are looking just awesome man. I really like how you are open to input from people. Is that DJ's blue or DP?

TLD, you already know whatsup, good to see you lurkin'!

+rep for all worthy parties


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 2, 2009)

I like that idea TLD. What about those 20-40 48" flourescent fixtures I can grab. I could stack those all over the place. Im thinking........


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

Im not sure what you mean?????

for veg?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 3, 2009)

I could use flouro for veg and add 2 400ws to the flowering room as side lighting. That is starting to sounds sweet. My veg box is 4X4 and could def handle at least 20 tubes of flouro. maybe 30. then 2 400s? Im thinking that.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 3, 2009)

synonymous said:


> Ahhh, nothing like a good read. Took me a while.
> 
> Blunder, those are looking just awesome man. I really like how you are open to input from people. Is that DJ's blue or DP?
> 
> ...


Honestly I don't really know. The strain came from a caregiver in a different time. I wish it was DP. Im thinking not. I got 3 phenos of the blueberry, that I am tracking and will probably kill off the other 2 phenos after harvest. The title of this strain when given to me was "Blueberry the 3rd"


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 4, 2009)

I raised my light up and temporarily placed it stationary, Light coverage was much better, according to my meter. What do you guys think ditch the mover, and add the 400ws soon.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 4, 2009)

yep, thats what I think 

how far into flowering?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 4, 2009)

33 days. Got the light stationary. Got 1 400w MH fixture to add in for now, Probably get a conversion bulb and another 400w and conversion bulb soon.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 4, 2009)

today is day 31 for my ladies flowering...... you didn't really start flowering THAT much sooner than I..... just a couple days 

make it happen captain


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 4, 2009)

I know each circuit is 15amps, but I dont know how they are divided around the house. 

Circuit 1: all upstairs outlets : 950w AC, and a 400w MH, Veg tubes
Circuit 2: half the outlets down stairs; 1000w HPS
Circuit 3: Downstairs; empty

WOuld the washer and dryer be on their own circuit, I may be able to use for the 2 400ws? 
Could you maybe draw a lil diagram of the light pattern setup or explain it more thoroughly.

I have a breaker panel in my house with the switchs and what not, the rest of the shit is outside


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 4, 2009)

If you dont have a mh in there, some people like to add one to increase resin production and prevent stretching. Just a thought since conversion bulbs are so expensive, have short lives and low lumens compared to the actual hps bulb.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 4, 2009)

I will probably start with MH and then decide whether to buy conversions, or buy a 1k. I already have 400w MH bulbs and what not


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 4, 2009)

I am still hoping to get at least 8 ounces out of the deal. They need start bulking up. THey respond after feedings with growth.....Hope it continues


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 4, 2009)

should be fine..... don't run two 1000W's on one 15 amp circuit... you would be fine doing it on a 20 amp circuit, but not a 15 amp


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 5, 2009)

Yea, I am just gonna add the 400ws


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 5, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Thanks Integra! I think this will do it. How were the roots in the last pic? They will be getting no bigger than that. How far is the water from the bottom of the net pots. How many airstones(what type) in that setup?





wonderblunder said:


> Are those plants all Topped and LST'd?


In the Last Pic here:





The roots were a little too tangled to my liking. If I had gotten them out a week earlier it would have been perfect. It was still workable, but mid sized clumps of roots were lost seperating the plants from eachother. 

The actual setup of the tub is quite simple. Here the parts I used to make them. You need a basic rubermaid\sterilite tub. Pick the right size for your space and clone needs. Here's exactly what I used with links.

(1)Sterilite 15quart tub(holds up to 8 plants)
http://www.spacesavers.com/15qtseethrubox.html

(1)General Hydroponics Dual Diaphram Air Pump(runs 1-8 clone tubs)
http://www.growlightexpress.com/pumps-irrigation-41/air-pumps-42/dual-diaphragm-air-pump-270.html

(eight)3.5" Heavy Duty Netpots&Neoprene inserts
http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=38
http://www.pchydro.com/grow-systems-parts-supplies-c-14_17/neoprene-insert-3-75-inch-p-1499

(2)Top Fin 5in Air Disc
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752196&utm_source=googleproduct&utm_campaign=5098110&utm_medium=cse&mr:trackingCode=FBE42C64-C881-DE11-B712-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA

(1)25' Air Tubing&Tees
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752199&lmdn=Product+Type
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752256&lmdn=Product+Type

If you want a tut just ask and I'll make one, but here's the quick version for build and setup.

1.)Take the lid and figure out how you want the pots spaced, the further apart they are the bigger they can get, but the ferwer fit per tub. I went with the max amount for my tub which was 8. Use an adjustable holesaw or utility knife to cut the holes

2.)Paint the outside of the tub and lid black, at least 2 coats. Do an additional white coat to the lid to reflect light. Mask off a line on the front of the tub with 1/2" tape prior to painting for a water level line.

3.)Drill a small hole above the intended water level in the back of the tub for an air line t to be inserted, remeber smaller is better cause you want a snug fit so no silicon is required.

4.)Place 2 air discs in the center of the tub and run&cut air lines to fit. Attach lines to the t and push the remaining tip through the tub then add an additional line to the air pump.

5.)Place lid on and insert pots. Assembly complete!

Now for the setup

For my tub it takes roughly 2 gallons of nutrients to fill to the desired level. Either premix or mix in the tub, either way doesnt matter. You want the tub filled so the nutrients are about half way up the net pots. Now just verify ph and ppm's and your ready to take cuttings. this is by far the easiest way I have done cloning. Here's the step by step
1.)Take cuttings and place into cup of water.
2.)Take cutting and dip in rooting gel(optional). then cut the bottom stem at 45deg angle and then cut down last 1/4-1/2" of the stem lenghtwise and rub gel into the cuts.
3.)Place in neoprene disc and then into net pot. It works best if the cuttings are long enough to have .25-.5 inches of the stem under water. I then spray with Wilt Pruf(optional)

If you have done all of this you can cut clones without using a humidity dome at all. The plants usually droop for 12 hours unless you use Wilt Pruf which they wont droop at all. Initial roots in 7 days. After about 2 weeks I usually remove the neoprene disc and fill the pot with hydrotron. Plants can stay in these small pots all the way through flower with no problems. If you wish to transplant them to dirt, just remove them from the net pot ant the _add hydrotron _stage and place them into appropriate container and medium. Expect a week adjustment period where the plant gets used to its new medium. If you have any questions, feel free to ask. I tried to make it a real good answer since it took me so long to post. Hope this helps.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 6, 2009)

Thankyou Integra, I am planning on building something like this hopefully today. I am using rockwool cubes and 1 gph drippers right now, in a trashcan setup that took me a few minutes. Its working..... but need something better


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 6, 2009)

By the Way my caopy is about 6 by 6, under the 1 k. maybe a lil smaller. I am hoping to get a at least one 400w in there today, and widen it up a bit. The way TLD described;.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok Today is going to be a good day. The ladies are getting fed, the room will be cleaned, the bugs will be blasted, and another 400w will be put in.

How do I make this garlic spray? 

I am going to change out my top soil and then spray, empty the room out and sterilize. 
I will use neem as well somewhere through this process. 
This is my one day this week to make some headway in there so I want to do it.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 7, 2009)

Integra, Just reread your post. Excellent details, easy to understand. I am going to do it. Not sure if I have time today, but I have just about everything I need. So I guess I will give it a whirl........


----------



## lonleysmoka (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey there wonder, Integra dropped some good info up there. Like you said very easy to understand. Good luck with those bugs today! Get that garlic out! haha


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 7, 2009)

Yea I haven't made it yet. I may just use neem for today to get them out of the soil and into the grow room, and then replace all top soil, then sterilize. They aren't really a problem, but gnats have a way of reproducing like flied..... Then the garlic spray will be ready by tomorrow for at least a week of blastings.


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, the build is super easy. The hardest part is cutting the holes. If you already have one or dont mind spending under $20, an adjustable holesaw works wonders. I have one like this and it makes things so easy.
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?jspStoreDir=hdus&catalogId=10053&productId=100173974&navFlow=3&keyword=adjustable+hole+saw&langId=-1&searchRedirect=adjustable+hole+saw&storeId=10051&end[email protected]598c5464&ddkey=Search
This one costs $20, but mine only cost around $10. you dont need the best one if you're only drilling plastic.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 7, 2009)

gnats? use cinnamon  

spidermites and a few other bugs, use garlic


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 7, 2009)

How do you apply the cinnamon?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 7, 2009)

cultivate 1 tspn per gallon of soil evenly in the top 2+ inches of soil..... let your pots dry out extra extra (so they get the super droop) before next watering....

Edit: Oh and go by how many Real gallons of volume the pot holds, not what the label rates it as..... 5 gallon pots usually only hold about 3.5 to 3.9 true gallons


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 7, 2009)

Few more quickies.
I need to feed today, should I add cinnamon before or after?
I have 5 gallon bucket (liquid) for my next pots. I believe that will hold something like 7 gallons of soil, is that somewhat correct.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 7, 2009)

these buckets..... are they intended for agricultural use? Or was it from laundry detergent or something?

I would add before feeding......

I would still bleach clean the area after application gnats won't hide in your equipment like spider mites or a couple other pests will.....


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 7, 2009)

They are standard 5 gallon buckets, not for agricultural use. I have no clue what was in them if anything , but they look brand new. I have to drill holes in the bottom before planniting


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 7, 2009)

yep..... drill a good few holes too  you want good aeration  your talking about transplanting the girls in veg right?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 7, 2009)

Right before they nhit the flower room........


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 7, 2009)

I did it a little work this afternoon in the grow room. I took everything , and I mean everything, nutes, equpment, etc. Cleaned the grow room from ceiling to floor with 409 cleaner. I then did the cinnamon thing reccomended by TLD and then neem oiled the coil. THe room looks great now SO good I had to take some pics.... Everybody looks good. THink my flo may have hermied as there were some seeds in a bud. Not excited, but Not sure what to do..... Kill it or leave it..... Everybody else would fit very nicely under the 1000w without her......it........


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 7, 2009)

they're looking good. Did you make that dwc cloner yet?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 7, 2009)

not yet i have been a real slackass. I have everything i need as well.... idk


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 8, 2009)

Some purple from the dispensary. Both buds are same strain(according to them), SO purple its almost black........Update/pics on previous page


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 8, 2009)

the WW looks wild, I'm so stoked for both of ours production


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 8, 2009)

IMO the buds you grow will be better than what I see in that hand


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice lookin grow, man! Great work... I'll be watching the rest!


----------



## creq2 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey WonderB are you from socal?

I'm just wondering cuz I'm in S.D. area..
Possibly going to do something similar _VERY_ soon...


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 9, 2009)

I am in a medical state of the midwest.......... I will give you a hint I am Initiative 148 compliant.......Im glad you said that TLD, Makes me feel good. That weed isn't all that special, not a lot of trichromes etc. I like the color....... Most from my dispensary of choice is better. The branch that broke off the flo( found seed in it) , and was dried is now in a jar, and looking awesome, better than most from my dispensary. Very premature. It made me realize how I do not want to cut early. Got the microsope out, weed is amazing looking under the scope......
I was thinkin:
When harvest time comes,Im gonna take your advice and head towards the plant with scissors, and then wait a few more days. Buds are getting big. Main colas are bigger than golf balls in diameter


----------



## lonleysmoka (Nov 9, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> I am in a medical state of the midwest.......... I will give you a hint I am Initiative 148 compliant.......Im glad you said that TLD, Makes me feel good. That weed isn't all that special, not a lot of trichromes etc. I like the color....... Most from my dispensary of choice is better. The branch that broke off the flo( found seed in it) , and was dried is now in a jar, and looking awesome, better than most from my dispensary. Very premature. It made me realize how I do not want to cut early. Got the microsope out, weed is amazing looking under the scope......
> I was thinkin:
> When harvest time comes,Im gonna take your advice and head towards the plant with scissors, and then wait a few more days. Buds are getting big. Main colas are bigger than golf balls in diameter


nice little hint there WB.  That one nug almost did look black. Doesnt help that I am a little color blind. lol How far from harvest would you say you are??? Sounds like some nice thick colas. mmm mmm good.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks Lonely, I appreciat you being here. Here are some new pics as of a few minutes ago.....


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 9, 2009)

I am day 40 today..... I am thinking about 8 weeks on the Flo, and 9 weeks on the rest including Hash Plant, Wonder Woman, and Blueberry.......
I will probably start flushing the Flo in a week.........


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Nov 9, 2009)

I would get rid of that he she I know it hurst but You dont want it getting your girls knocked up If it only 1 or two seeds you should be fine any more the tranny has to go JACK...


----------



## sogrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking good wonderblunder. On the home stretch.How those ladies smelling?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks jack and sogrow. I did only find a few seeds in 1 bud of the flo..... the rest of the buds on the branch were seedless.. I have done as much inspecting as possible and found nothing else. For now she will leave be............ Hoping it will be all right......... 
The smell is beautiful. I sterilized the room and mixed cinnamon in the soil, so it still has that aroma. The buds smell delicious though.......


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is a question:
Should I hang my bulb vertically as is? Right underneath there is a 145 cfm fan blowing directly up (pictured)
SHould I put in the makeshift relfector?

TLD please help me out here, I have a rough idea of what you were previously describing but maybe if you could reitterate it? I should have another 400w later today or tomorrow, but I don't even have a make shift reflector? Any ideas on a makeshift reflector for your light design. Im a crafty bastard with tools, and what not. I like to build......... here are the pics

1. FLower room (1000w HPS; 400w MH vertical)
2.Inside of homemade relflector; some sort of shin metal that was on a roll is the inside, very sharp and dangerous.....
3. side view of homemade reflector
4. fan under the barebulb 400w
5. barebulb with fan underneath, and plant formation.... fan is awesome, can almost touch bulb.....


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 10, 2009)

I would leave the bare bulb, but try to expose to it more plants, in a bigger circle formation perhaps


----------



## notoriousb (Nov 10, 2009)

you seen these WB?








bet that'd work pretty legit with your setup. thinking I might pick one up after a few runs


----------



## chronichaze (Nov 10, 2009)

Your room keeps looking better and better! Plants are looking great! I like the layout of your room


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 10, 2009)

The bare bulb is covering the most important plants. I just bought a 400w Sun Agro MH bulb. Says it has added red spectrum for flowering. Should be good in the flowering room......... Light meter is off the chain


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 11, 2009)

I am spamming my own thread now...... The SUn Agro Bulb can only hand HORIZONTAL, so I haven't put it in yet......... That is a regular 400w MH in there now........


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok so I got these t8 f6 bulb fixtures brand new for $2 a pice. t8 bulbs and a little wiring and they are sick........ Gonna veg under (12) 48" t8 bulbs 6500k(2 fixtures). 400w MH in veg is coming to the flower room. 1800 watts in the flower room once this is all done. I bought 4 total but may only end up with 3 as a friend may need one.......


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 11, 2009)

you want to raise the MH that you already have hanging low, by about 18-22 inches...... and get a vertical hanging reflecto hood.....

I would put the other 400W MH directly on the other side of the 1000W, directly across from the 400W you already have going in there, above the plants on the shelf 

I would turn that 1000W hood by 90 degrees, and have the 400W hood hung so it is long ways the same way as the 1000W (post 1000W 90 degree turn  )

Those lights for veg should suite you just fine, 

Every thing is looking good for you, .......


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 11, 2009)

aHere is my solution for now....... Flower Room: 1000w HPS, 400w MH, 400w MH Sun Agro added spectrum bulb= 1800ws total!
1. Flower Room with new light positions
2. more flower room
3. Veg room with flouros( need more tubes for the second set (tonight or tomorrow)
4. Flower room different angle


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 11, 2009)

what watt is in the parabolic reflector


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 11, 2009)

its a 400W MH correct?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 11, 2009)

yea with the Sun agro bulb. The other one is the regular MH


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 11, 2009)

I just dont want to block any light from the 1k with the parabolic. thanks for all your help. Im feeling real good about the additions. I hope this is somewhat what you had in mind TLD, because you are the reason I got her done.........and I think you know whats best....... 

The sun agro bulb doesn't look like a true MH which is good>
What do you think DGK?


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 11, 2009)

if it were possible i would maybe put the 1000 watt in the parabolic just to get the most coverage out of it.. and have the 400 watt ones on the sides .. just my opinion


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey,
Just did what was suggested. Wyay better. I sont know why i didn;t do it in the first place here are pics.... Light meter is off the chart


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 11, 2009)

see i might not post too often in here but when i do its golden.. 

wait did u put the 1000 into the parabolic?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks GFK, I have been going crazy today, and changed it several times. All I need now is another Xtra SUn hood(like the one on the far side), to replace the bootleg one and it will be awesome. SHould be able to get one of those and another sun agro bulb within a week or so. RIght now I will relax and burn my grass, and sometimes its laced with hash (its laced with hash mane)


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks DGK as well, That shit is fucking awesome, from 1000w hps to 1800ws should be noticeable, Im stoked............


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 11, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Thanks GFK, I have been going crazy today, and changed it several times. All I need now is another Xtra SUn hood(like the one on the far side), to replace the bootleg one and it will be awesome. SHould be able to get one of those and another sun agro bulb within a week or so. RIght now I will relax and burn my grass, and sometimes its laced with hash (its laced with hash mane)





wonderblunder said:


> Thanks DGK as well, That shit is fucking awesome, from 1000w hps to 1800ws should be noticeable, Im stoked............


Dude I'm stoked I can't imagine how your feeling. I can't wait to see the next round in that room its gonna be a sight mane.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 11, 2009)

did u put the 1000 in the parabolic or leave the four hundred?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 11, 2009)

I changed it to the 1000w in the parabolic, just liek you said


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 11, 2009)

cool yeah wasnt sure.. those 4 ft reflectors give gr8 coverage


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 11, 2009)

yes great and all....... but I actually meant to have one directly over the shelves


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 11, 2009)

Yea the shelves will be gone soon. No need. Im going with bigger plants next run. They are vegging now in 3 gallons and going to 5 gallon buckets(hold 6-7 gallons of soil) before flower. I have 8 plants vegging for the next run right now 2 Flo, 2 Wonder Woman, 3 LBC Lavendar, 1 Hashplant. I have more plants in veg under flourescents that are in 1 gallon pots.....


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 11, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Yea the shelves will be gone soon. No need. Im going with bigger plants next run. They are vegging now in 3 gallons and going to 5 gallon buckets(hold 6-7 gallons of soil) before flower. I have 8 plants vegging for the next run right now 2 Flo, 2 Wonder Woman, 3 LBC Lavendar, 1 Hashplant. I have more plants in veg under flourescents that are in 1 gallon pots.....


I can't wait to see this run. That lavendar and hashplant sounds like keepers along with the the flo. Ohhh its gonna be good I can't wait mane.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 11, 2009)

My buddy has the LBC Lavendar X Purple Voodoo(what I have) and it turned very purple at the end of flowering. He added humboldt Nutrients Purple MaXX. Im stoked for it. 1800 watts will be a big change that I wil not regret.


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 11, 2009)

yea man looks good. I'm sure you're lovin 1800, My babes love the 2k


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 12, 2009)

Looking great WB - those added lights are gonna make a massive difference, great call on that.


----------



## StOnEd SoLdIeR (Nov 12, 2009)

What strain is the really tall one thats almost touchin the 1000w? Made some good improvements, have you decided what to do with the hermie yet, showin anymore seeds?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 12, 2009)

No more seeds showin. That is a blueberry that was tied down, and then undid it self, and I just let it go..... Now that I can expand my room a little more (more light), I may tie it back down.......


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 12, 2009)

Bought 20 more flouro tubes, brand new 15 cents each, actually meant for the exact fixtures I bought form the same place. Now I have (12) 48" tubes in the veg area. (6) 6500k and (6) 3000k. I have 2 more fixtures, one is propped up for side lighting in the flowering room, and the other is at the grow shop..... These are gonna come in handy i could have pure flouro tubes over an 4X8 area with all 4 fixtures........ 
My equipment is starting to stack up and a new list is forming:
(2) 400w MH Ballast
(1) 1000w HPS Ballast
(1) Xttra SUn Horizontal Reflector
(1) Xxtra Sun 42" Parabolic Reflector.
(4) 48" T8 FLourescent (6 tube) fixtures
(6) 48" T12 Flourescent(2 tube) fixtures
Assorted CFLs
(3) Large Fans
(2) 4 Inch Duct fans
Various pumps, airstones, etc,,

SHopping List:
400w MH's (pick them up for about $20 around town) High bay fixtures
Xxtra SUn Reflector
Sun Agro Bulb 400w MH enhanced spectrum


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 12, 2009)

15 cent floros man your lucky i got to pay 8 dollars for a two pack of four foot floro bulbs.. speakin of which i got to buy more soon


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 12, 2009)

that is a list I certainly approve of


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 12, 2009)

good. I eded up chopping the flo tonite. Saw some more seeds, so I figured would shop. The rest of plants fin in there a little better, and I moved some off the shelves onto the floor...... wet weight of flo was about 207 grams, including stems. Im thinking at least 1 ounce. maybe 1.5 ounces...


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 12, 2009)

I volunteer at a construction re store; Re-Use it type of deal. Some stuff is brand new. Of course I have an eye for some stuff..........


----------



## StOnEd SoLdIeR (Nov 13, 2009)

That sux you had to get her prematurely. I kinda thought that was gonna happen. hopefully the rest are fine. harvest in what 3 weeks?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 13, 2009)

3 weeks or less..... I hate chopping it, but it just had to happen......... It may decent smoke......


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 14, 2009)

OK, all in all chopped 3, that were showing signs of herm, feel like an idiot, but whatever, they needed to die. THe blueberry I have is going to be gone, after this run..... No more of that. 
I have 8 plants in 3 gallon pots for the next run. 
(2) Wonder Woman
(2) Flo
(3) LBC LAV X Purple Voodoo
(1) CA Hash Plant

All are about 1 foot tall, and nice and bushy right now........ Will get some pics up soon.......

The shelves will be coming out of my grow room, as soon as I can get in there, so I will have more floor space, in my main flowering room. Definitely plan on taking some pics and doing some upgrades once, I get it emptied out. I will be buying a new Xtra SUn hood for one of the 400w MH this week. I want to take a new approach starting right now for the next run! What should I do? Strains are set for now (no time). Equipment can be purchased and setup. I need to get my yield up..... All of the strains I have chosen are the best of what I have, and am very happy with the results.....
I am shooting for max yield.................
What would you do if this were your grow? 
I can purchase more equipment, lets say $1500.
I have:
(2) 400w MH
(1) 1000w HPS
(2) Duct fans 
(3) oscilating fans
(4) 48" T8 flourescent 6 bulb fixtures (Total 24 tubes)
(6) 48" T12 Flourescent 2 bulb fixtures (Total 12 tubes)
CFLS
(1) 10,000 BTU Portable AC
(2) dual outlet air pumps
various submersible pumps and line....

My room: 9X10 (all below is inside this room)
VEG: 4X4 veg tent DIY(12 T8 tubes)
CLONE: On top of veg 2X4 (48" flouro tubes(8 tubes))
FLOWER: rest of room, approx 7X6' is ideal.

I am ready to re-start, or just modify to get the most yield and make matinence(watering, moving things) easier


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 14, 2009)

Also I can say is possibly hydro and co2. As long as you dont mess up, hydro usually has the best yields. Co2 has never been proven to my knowledge to increase yields, but everyone with it usually has the healthiest looking plants and it does speed up the growth process as well as hydro, which can shave a week or two off of your flower time when used in combination. Which might increase yield, but if you manage to shave a week or two off of every grow, that leaves room for an extra grow at the end of the year you normally wouldnt have had. Hydro also usually means reuseable hydrotron which means no more going to buy dirt and disposing of it after the grow. just my 2 cents. Nice dwc in 2gal buckets with air stones and pumps will run about $250 and then a setinel enviro controller hooked to a hydrogen runs about $1200 with a res chiller which would be right under budget.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 14, 2009)

Wonder, I'd do two 8x4 E&F tables in your flowering room, each covered by 2 1K's (4 1000HPS in all, obviously).

Two reservoirs and that's that.

Also add the Sentinel, as Integra stated - the three lights would run you about 900, the Sentinel 500, and then 100 to build the tables (not even, in all honesty).

That system would be cranking out 1.5lbs. every two weeks with minimal effort, and maybe 2lbs. if you really get dialed in.

Just my $.02.

Also, to Integra's point, no more lugging 40lb. bags of dirt around every couple of months.


----------



## sogrow (Nov 14, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> good. I eded up chopping the flo tonite. Saw some more seeds, so I figured would shop. The rest of plants fin in there a little better, and I moved some off the shelves onto the floor...... wet weight of flo was about 207 grams, including stems. Im thinking at least 1 ounce. maybe 1.5 ounces...



Sucks about the flo growing balls. Happens I guess. I was pissed when my feminized blueberry hermed on me after all the time spent on it. Jealous of your room. Wish I had more room. The extra lighting is gonna treat you right. Stoked on that. How long til you harvest the rest?


----------



## svoges103 (Nov 14, 2009)

Lookin' pretty good to me man


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 15, 2009)

Harvest Schedule:
12/5/09: 9 weeks
(1) Wonder WOman
(1) Hashplant
(1) Flo/ ?

12/20/09: 9 weeks
(1) Blueberry

12/29/09 9 weeks
(2) Flo
(2) Blueberry
(2) WonderWoman
(2) Hashplant

I have another round of 8 blueberry clones that should be harvested 1/14/10, but am thinking I will either scrap, or finish them while starting the next run........ I am hoping for the new run to start before new years............. Christmas is always a good time to put a few more things into the grow room..


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the suggestions. Not trying to be a jerk, but I think I need to stay within my comfort zone if I want my yield to go up and not down, which means no hydro. Maybe after the next or the next run, but I am just starting to get the handle on soil. I do like the idea of using hydroton, I have 50 lbs of it. I have used 4 bags of Roots(3 cu feet) so far at $33 a bag. "Dirt poor" now has a new meaning.......... So maybe I will give a little hydro a try, but I certainly will not put my whole grow into hydro yet.
Also, last year, I had this obsession with fish. That ended when I drained 30 + gallons of water onto the floor(upstairs) creating a nice waterfall in the middle of my living room. Thats what scares me about hydro............. Why do I still have a 300 gallon fishtank?? You need one?

Thinking about maybe swapping my 400w MHs out for (2) 600w HPS, and adding c02? Next round will be bigger plants, they are at least a foot now, which is already bigger than when I kicked these into flower...... I am hoping I can get into some trees........


----------



## notoriousb (Nov 15, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Thanks so much for all the suggestions. Not trying to be a jerk, but I think I need to stay within my comfort zone if I want my yield to go up and not down, which means no hydro. Maybe after the next or the next run, but I am just starting to get the handle on soil. I do like the idea of using hydroton, I have 50 lbs of it. I have used 4 bags of Roots(3 cu feet) so far at $33 a bag. "Dirt poor" now has a new meaning.......... So maybe I will give a little hydro a try, but I certainly will not put my whole grow into hydro yet.
> Also, last year, I had this obsession with fish. That ended when I drained 30 + gallons of water onto the floor(upstairs) creating a nice waterfall in the middle of my living room. Thats what scares me about hydro............. Why do I still have a 300 gallon fishtank?? You need one?
> 
> Thinking about maybe swapping my 400w MHs out for (2) 600w HPS, and adding c02? Next round will be bigger plants, they are at least a foot now, which is already bigger than when I kicked these into flower...... I am hoping I can get into some trees........


two 600's and co2 would tear it up. but would that mean you would only be running hps then?

cant believe how expensive that "roots" brand soil is for you, though. I thought $13 for Foxfarm Ocean Forest and Light Warrior was pricey haha


----------



## sogrow (Nov 15, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Thanks so much for all the suggestions. Not trying to be a jerk, but I think I need to stay within my comfort zone if I want my yield to go up and not down, which means no hydro. Maybe after the next or the next run, but I am just starting to get the handle on soil. I do like the idea of using hydroton, I have 50 lbs of it. I have used 4 bags of Roots(3 cu feet) so far at $33 a bag. "Dirt poor" now has a new meaning.......... So maybe I will give a little hydro a try, but I certainly will not put my whole grow into hydro yet.
> Also, last year, I had this obsession with fish. That ended when I drained 30 + gallons of water onto the floor(upstairs) creating a nice waterfall in the middle of my living room. Thats what scares me about hydro............. Why do I still have a 300 gallon fishtank?? You need one?
> 
> Thinking about maybe swapping my 400w MHs out for (2) 600w HPS, and adding c02? Next round will be bigger plants, they are at least a foot now, which is already bigger than when I kicked these into flower...... I am hoping I can get into some trees........


Wow $33 a bag...gulp I am on the same page as your regarding hydro.Stick to the soil til you have it on lock then dabble in the hydro to get your feet wet.Two 600's and co2...yes please...Are you going electronic ballast?


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 15, 2009)

will be doing a hydro here in a bit.. got a lil 8 pot system gonna see if i can dial it in and if i can im goin for a rotogro....


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 17, 2009)

If i go with 600ws I will buy a lumatek, dual output. GOing to the Hydrostore this morning. WHo knows what I will come back with. When I said $33 for Roots 707, that is 3 Cu Feet, where FFOF, and typical soil bags are 1.5 cu feet. Still it aint cheap. 

DGK- I just about gave my wife a heart attack when I told her we should get a rotogrow. I was looking at Omega Gardens.. Seemed simple and easy. Would be sweet if you could just pull a pound or 2 out of one every 2 monthes....... Whatever, Im just gonna do what I do. 

Will update, once I get home from the store. Thanks for all the input. Bud shots today as well.......


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 17, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> If i go with 600ws I will buy a lumatek, dual output. GOing to the Hydrostore this morning. WHo knows what I will come back with. When I said $33 for Roots 707, that is 3 Cu Feet, where FFOF, and typical soil bags are 1.5 cu feet. Still it aint cheap.
> 
> DGK- I just about gave my wife a heart attack when I told her we should get a rotogrow. I was looking at Omega Gardens.. Seemed simple and easy. Would be sweet if you could just pull a pound or 2 out of one every 2 monthes....... Whatever, Im just gonna do what I do.
> 
> Will update, once I get home from the store. Thanks for all the input. Bud shots today as well.......


Um, just my $.02 - hydro's easy, and is nothing like the "voodoo" that many people make it out to be.

That being said, I'd definitely start with DWC/E&F/any beginner hydro system before I went to an Omega.

I mean, I'm a pretty confident guy and feel like I can take on anything, but I'd be lying if I said that the Omega wouldn't intimidate me right outta the box.

Also, plant counts that high can get a little........um.............let's just say, your medical card won't matter if you get busted with that.

Be careful, and good luck to you.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 17, 2009)

I switched to Galaxy ballasts...... much better track record there


----------



## StOnEd SoLdIeR (Nov 17, 2009)

Your gonna be harvesting on my birthday! I think a buddy and I are gonna head that way for it... need help trimming? Sad to hear about the other three you chopped. do you think others got pollinated in the process? are you using those tables with the clay in them yet?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 18, 2009)

StOnEd SoLdIeR said:


> Your gonna be harvesting on my birthday! I think a buddy and I are gonna head that way for it... need help trimming? Sad to hear about the other three you chopped. do you think others got pollinated in the process? are you using those tables with the clay in them yet?


Come on down, The buds harvest so far were decent. The Wonder Woman will be the last of this round to harvest, which will be in 1-2 weeks. Last feeding today! Another round will be ready December 17th. I made some good edibles. Socrates ate a few of them and hurled. Blueberry has a very citrus smell... The rest of the flowering room is fine, I think should have killed the herms earlier, but I have been a little negligent. Just starting to get back rolling. Haven't gotten the flood tables going..... I don't know what I have been doing....... May look for a lower res, so i can shorten the legs of the table. WOuld fit into the room better with a mix of soil/hydro.. Looking forward to seeing you soon. I will call.........


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 18, 2009)

I purchased a few new products to throw into my nutrient line:
-Humboldt Purple MAXXXX
- Fox Farm Tiger Bloom
-Fox Farm Big Bloom
-Fox Farm Beastie Bloomz

Purchased one more extra sun hood and an Sun Agro Bulb. Sticking with the 400w MHs for now.... Full spectrum bulbs should be beneficial. 

How should I set all 3 reflectors?
If they are all flat it is not using the space that efficiently it seems. I think I should tilt the 2 xtraSun's in aiming towards eachother on opposite sides of 1000w HPS in parabolic. 

Also I would like to add in (2) 48" T8 Flourescent 6 tube fixtures. There dimensions are 2'X4'. Any ideas on positioning. Im thinking side lighting?
Everybody in the flowering room is happy. More pics soon. I have a lot of work to do.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 18, 2009)

instead of tilting your lights to focus on the plants y dont you just space your plants out a bit... isnt fun buyin new equip? i just spent a g the other day...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 18, 2009)

I would just raise them up slightly that's all.... tilting them will alter your spread focus........ no need to do that as a downward focus encourages strait upward growth ....... if you raise the lights slightly, the spread focus is used more efficiently over your plants, less concentrated in center spots, and more evenly distributed on the plants canopy..... Rather than bath them in light they won't use all of in small areas, spread the love all around to lacking areas


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 19, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> instead of tilting your lights to focus on the plants y dont you just space your plants out a bit... isnt fun buyin new equip? i just spent a g the other day...


I love buyin new stuff. Keep stackin it up. Im gonna keep them flat, and space my plants out a bit, they will be happy! Will post pics today



theloadeddragon said:


> I would just raise them up slightly that's all.... tilting them will alter your spread focus........ no need to do that as a downward focus encourages strait upward growth ....... if you raise the lights slightly, the spread focus is used more efficiently over your plants, less concentrated in center spots, and more evenly distributed on the plants canopy..... Rather than bath them in light they won't use all of in small areas, spread the love all around to lacking areas


I will lift the lights up. 6"? 12"? I will definitely be able to fill my 5-6' X 7' flowering room...... I think? Thanks for all the help.

You guys are awesome.......... helps me from over thinking......... and we all know that is not good.....


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 19, 2009)

i would def just spread them out a bit and only raise em 6" u loose lumens the further away the lights r from your plants


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm definitely in the Loaddragon's camp on this one - I like my light spread out evenly, and although a lot of people (misinformed, IMHO) say to get them as close as possible, I'd rather an even spread of light (even though I have a massive reflector which spreads light out pretty well even if hung low).

When people are calculating the inverse relationship, I think that they forget to take into account that (most people, anyways) aren't just growing one plant sitting under one light - yes, directly under the light I lose lumens because my 1000 is 2-3 feet away from my plants (although with it being cooled and CO2 enriched, I could have it inches away if I wanted), but I'll take the gain in lumens on the perimeter of the garden all day - never had a plant stretch or looked like it needed more light under one of my 1000s.

Take a look at some serious grow ops for a reference point, and look at where their lights are hung - pretty high in all cases.

Just my $.02.


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 19, 2009)

agreed .


----------



## StOnEd SoLdIeR (Nov 19, 2009)

Is it possible that adding all the lights and always moving them around will stress your girls out this late in the game? maybe cause a few to go herm?


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 19, 2009)

nooooo. light during dark cycle yes but not by adding light and rearranging


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 19, 2009)

Everything is good. Spaced the plants out. Lifted the hoods 6". Added 2 Flourescent panels into the flowering room. 384 watts of T8 (12 tubes @ 32w per tube) Flowering room is looking fucking awesome. Will be adding a sub wall of panda tomorrow (hopefully), so the flowering room will be partitioned off from the rest of the room. Buds swelled up last nite after the feeding. I can now access all of my plants much easier, due to spaced out and lifting the hoods. Best suggestions in a while.

Harvested plant is either blueberry or flo (hermie)

Plants in veg are in 3 gallon bags. About to be raped of clones and topped.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 19, 2009)

that a boy wonder... although i didnt think floros were good during flower.. i could be wrong jus dont want u wasting anything


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 19, 2009)

nice addition bro.. how'd you like the beastie bloomz?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 19, 2009)

hermies...... and you mentioned partitioning girls in flower from those in veg.... are they sharing the same space?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 19, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> that a boy wonder... although i didnt think floros were good during flower.. i could be wrong jus dont want u wasting anything


I dont want to waste anything either. In any case, if they are waste, they may stay right there because they have been sitting in the middle of my living room for weeks, storage space is becoming limited.......



ReAVeR said:


> nice addition bro.. how'd you like the beastie bloomz?


Thanks, THe plants all look spectacular after the Beastie..... Im looking forward to watchin it work.



theloadeddragon said:


> hermies...... and you mentioned partitioning girls in flower from those in veg.... are they sharing the same space?


The plants in veg are in a 4 X 4 X 6 DIY tent. The tent is in the same room with the flowering room. I want to partition off the flowering room for max reflectivity, as it is already light sealed from the veg and clone areas. 

Right now the flowering room has panda on 3 walls, and the open side faces the sealed veg tent and clone area. I think I may be losing some light by not having Panda there....... 

TLD, how do you feel about the flouros? waste of energy? they are 3000k bulbs in the flowering room. and the 6500k in the veg.....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 19, 2009)

they are more useful for veg...... I like to have them around flowering rooms too though.... it makes a little difference...... but mostly for picture taking


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 19, 2009)

Leave them or move them.. Im leaning towards leaving them if they will help a bit.........


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 19, 2009)

i would loose the floros use them 4 veg(where they help the most) and lower your lights ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 19, 2009)

1800W in a 5 1/2 x 6? I would keep them right where they are......


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 19, 2009)

The veg area already has 2 of the fixtures, no room for more, not even side lighting...... Lower flower room lights? I just raised them at everyones consensus?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 19, 2009)

I have Sun Agro Full spectrum bulbs in both MH's now, I hope that helps, My light meter is maxed out no matter where in the canopy..... It measures footcandles though........


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 19, 2009)

everything looks perfect in the pictures...... just adding a reflectively lined sub wall eh?


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 19, 2009)

idk bro i work on the theory hold your hand right at canopy level if your hand dont feel the heat then your good.. just sayin move the lights down to where its uncomfortable on your hand then work your way up.. i keep my 1000 watt lights 10-12inches away but always kept my 600's 6" or so away.. to each their own..


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 19, 2009)

Thats the plan, how do you feel about it? will it help? It will stop some light from going out into the hallway(under bedroom door), which would make my wife happy. But its the plants happiness that matters......


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 19, 2009)

I think the lights are exceeding the actual useable footprint at their heights, lights are off, no changes for tonight. I plan on taking bud shots tomorrow.... Remind me and tell me I am a worthless stoner if I forget...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 20, 2009)

worthless stoner........ invaluable pot head


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 20, 2009)

Now you can call me that again, just took pics of the subwall i added today, but forgot the bud shots..... Now I have to go to dinner @ 5:00 I will do it after dinner.... Here are pics.
I hope you guys can understand what is going on in there now. Had to get in the closet to get the pic that shows both flower and veg.......


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks infinitely better and more efficient with the reflected light - job well done.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 20, 2009)

there ya go now your cookin wit gas


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 20, 2009)

I can def fill the flowering room up to the subwall, but right now the pathway is key. The subwall can roll up so it is completely out of the way.....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 20, 2009)

very nice....


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 20, 2009)

dimensions of the flowering room are now 5.5 X 7......... I think I have a good amount of light in there for the space. I am thinking the next round is going to fill up the entire room......... Next round plants in veg are real bushy, taller than a foot in 3 gallon pots. I have 2 Wonder Woman, 2 Flo, 2 Hash Plant, and 3 LBC LAV X PUrple Voodoo. Various other plants that have no plans..... yet....

Purple Widow has grown many +6" branches..... Took clones today........ I am hoping I can get some roots. 
The calyxes are still on the plant(not new growth), should I pull these off. I have a feeling this plant will not clone well.........
Any suggestions?


----------



## notoriousb (Nov 21, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> dimensions of the flowering room are now 5.5 X 7......... I think I have a good amount of light in there for the space. I am thinking the next round is going to fill up the entire room......... Next round plants in veg are real bushy, taller than a foot in 3 gallon pots. I have 2 Wonder Woman, 2 Flo, 2 Hash Plant, and 3 LBC LAV X PUrple Voodoo. Various other plants that have no plans..... yet....
> 
> Purple Widow has grown many +6" branches..... Took clones today........ I am hoping I can get some roots.
> The calyxes are still on the plant(not new growth), should I pull these off. I have a feeling this plant will not clone well.........
> Any suggestions?


the calyxes are fine and won't give you any grief. eventually they just kinda die off but you'll get more in bloom 

your room's lookin good tho man. can really get cookin now


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the kind words. THis grow wouldn't have come this far if it weren't for everyone one here. You all know who you are........Adding lights into the flowering room is the best thing yet.... but the subwall sealed the deal........ 
Any further suggestions?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 21, 2009)

you be patient.... you appreciate life's other finer more enjoyable points  you be happy for who you are, and your family etc. self exploration and exfoliate


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks good WB!


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 22, 2009)

Today is a good day..... Yesterday was absolutely miserable. Lost cellphone, vomit covered household, sick as fuck. FIrst real night of sleep in a long time. I feel like a million bucks. Now I just have to wait for that to crash down. Decided I am going to take another round of clones.

Are dead calyxes all right when taking clones? Or should I remove them.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 22, 2009)

I would remove them..... I just pinch them off if they are ready to be picked off


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Nov 22, 2009)

about a month ago i had the h1n1 shit. thats sucked hard so i know how you must feel. your grow looks tight!! sure hope i get results like yours. also wouldn't mind getting a clone.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 22, 2009)

Some of them are definitely wilting and falling off. Im glad I had patience with the Purple Widow. It is gonna be a killer strain. The calyxes have dark purple tips...... If these clones root, she is off the the flower room........ Cross my fingers.... I took some pics of the Wonder Woman and the hashplant. THey hit week 7 today. I flushed them each with 9 gallons of water. PLan on doing that every time they dry out for at least of week, maybe 2.
SOme pics. One has some sort of deficiency. I fed it and it perked right back up and got its color back.... Looking forward to the chop........


----------



## sogrow (Nov 23, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Some of them are definitely wilting and falling off. Im glad I had patience with the Purple Widow. It is gonna be a killer strain. The calyxes have dark purple tips...... If these clones root, she is off the the flower room........ Cross my fingers.... I took some pics of the Wonder Woman and the hashplant. THey hit week 7 today. I flushed them each with 9 gallons of water. PLan on doing that every time they dry out for at least of week, maybe 2.
> SOme pics. One has some sort of deficiency. I fed it and it perked right back up and got its color back.... Looking forward to the chop........


Aww yeah/....Looking nice..real nice.You will have to let me know how that wonder woman is.I might consider that one for my next grow.The room is looking good man...keep it up


----------



## StOnEd SoLdIeR (Nov 23, 2009)

oh man that is looking so good homie!! I can't wait to try them. When are you gonna put leroy in the branches and put those pics up on here?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 23, 2009)

soon soon. Leroy still has only eaten 2 out of the 3 mice. They are -pretty small little things too. Im sure he will eat the last one. Not looking forward to pullling it out of the cage


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 23, 2009)

Looking very nice, my friend 

Only have one comment, and that's regarding your leaf with the spots - is that the one you thought had the nute issue? Asking because I've had spots like that before, and it was a pest issue................I won't even say their names (SM), but check the underside of the leaf before jumping to any conclusions.

Hate raining on your parade with some (possible, and I hope I'm wrong) bad news, but you catch them early enough and it's not too bad.


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 23, 2009)

looks good wb, how are you liking the flowering adjustments


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 23, 2009)

BOB Now you got me going. That is not the one with the nute issue. I took that picture hoping somebody could help me but forgot to ask. THe one with nute issue is the one that doesn't looks so good due to yellowing and what not...... I am worried about what you just said. My heart stopped when I saw the initials. What do I do if I do? To me it looked like mildew spots or whatever....... FUCKKKKKKK!>.. Its on 2 plants right next to eachother. But only on 2 leaves.........


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 23, 2009)

On the bottomside of the leaves the white spot are there but faint. I mean the same white spots. SO the same spot can be seen on either side of the leaf. 
Could use some help on this........


----------



## sogrow (Nov 23, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> On the bottomside of the leaves the white spot are there but faint. I mean the same white spots. SO the same spot can be seen on either side of the leaf.
> Could use some help on this........


That's funny I was just going to mention something to you about that picture but it looks like someone pointed it out.I was gonna say for sure check the underside of leaves with magnifier.Look long and close.I was thinking white flies over mites at first but its hard to tell by that picture.Any better ones?Where is the problem starting?Bottom underside of leaves?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 23, 2009)

Appears on the top side of the leaves. Can I run a Pyretheum fogger in there even though Im gonna chop in a week or so?


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 23, 2009)

if your choppin in a week dont bother


----------



## sogrow (Nov 23, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Appears on the top side of the leaves. Can I run a Pyretheum fogger in there even though Im gonna chop in a week or so?


I would say no if your harvesting in a week. You should diagnose it so if it happens again you will be prepared. You sure no bugs?Maybe just spray the leaves with water for now


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 23, 2009)

only 2 of the plants the rest are good. Hey i got a question for ya DGK. I have 8 plants in veg right now. I need to start swinging a liittle more weight. The plants in veg are topped with some nice bushy look to them. I have a month or so before they hit the flowering room. Only thing is the most plants I can have is 36 unless I get more cards in the mail(waiting for several more cards). Should I take 36 clones off my favorite strain and do it DGK style or go big bushes in 5 gallon buckets. Im leaning toward what your doing.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 23, 2009)

idk what would work best for u . honestly i have no experience wit five gallon bucket or any other methods.. i did once pull 1.5 lbs off 2 mother plants that i flowered.. my advice would be to keep one of your 8 for a mother flower the other 7.. then hit it up my style.. cuz your lookin at 2 weeks for cuttings to root then 4-6 weeks veg so really u have two months b4 your cuttings will b ready for flower.. 

now my advice when flowering your 7 would b to let them bush out and flower like crazy how many watts u runnin again??


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 23, 2009)

1800ws. plus those flouros in the back. Im gonna do that. I think I may only end up with 6 though in flower. Keep 2 mothers.... I want it to be very easy. THey all have nice wide top canopies. They are 15 inches now and at least 15 inches wide (just got topped). I think I will do the next run DGK style. I like these grows you got. Its your style, you and TLD. There is much I can learn from you guys.
Thank you for being so patient with me. I have learned alot.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 23, 2009)

Looking good wonder. I've been gone for about a week and a half. Been kinda paranoid if ya feel me. I can't wait to see your harvest's and your next run. Loving what you did with the room.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 23, 2009)

GFKS's BACK!!!!! Welcome back, wasn't the same with out you. Any plans in your world. Wouldn't blame you if you didn't post your own any more..... Better safe than sorry! Thanks for the compliments


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 23, 2009)

I got plans..... trust me I'll pm ya on that mane still paranoid.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 23, 2009)

For sure. Im glad you are back. Learn from mistakes... You got a good head on your shoulders...........


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 23, 2009)

no problem man when i first joined less then 1 yr ago no one was real patient with me i had to dig in and get it ya know.. just glad i could help u and show u what u need to know.. ps tld has more to add then me i just happen to be lucky in my choices .. but still if u keep two moms be prepped to flower one out when she gets too big i actuallly have to figure out how to flower one of my moms since she is 7ft tall and growin faster then i need clones . thankfully i already had a back up mom started 5 months ago.........also u can clone off your plants in veg so instead of keepin 2 moms u can keep one not clone her yet but take your clones off the plants you lolipop b4 u flower just a thought.. thats where my tentcity girls came from


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 24, 2009)

You and TLD help keep me motivated about this.... Keeping moms isnt a problem for me. SOunds like fun keeping big Mommas, and then flowering them out.... THis upcoming run is gonna have some much much bigger plants.. My plants in veg are bigger than the currentt runs when flipped, and I still have a few weeks of veg to go... I prepped all my 5 gallon buckets today. Once I the WOnder WOman and Hash Plant finish I am thinking about just flowering under 1000w HPS for a few weeks until this run finishes (about 14 in 1 gallon pots, and 3 in 3 gallon), while I veg my 8 plants( 3 gallon bags right now, going to 5 gallon buckets) under 800ws of MH with the full spectrum bulbs. I think that will get them going real good. especially transitioning from flouresences. Anyone see any problems with finishing flowering under the 1000w HPS (in parabolic) and then vegging under 800ws of MH??????


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 24, 2009)

i veg wit floros so i really cant help u wit that question


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 24, 2009)

Well I have notice much slower growth now that I am veggind with flouros. I have (2) 48" flourescent 6 tube fixtures. Half the tubes are 6500k and other half ar 3000k. Ended up going back to the store and bought Coco and 7 gallon hempys. Earlier I bought Black Gold and a magnifying glass..


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 24, 2009)

they get taller faster wit hid.. floros let them stay squat and buch out


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea I haven't decided exactly what I will do.... Right now I am debating whether to build 4-6 more flood and drain tables and get all hempy pots, or just use 5 gallon buckets. And the veg deal..... Guess I will see when I pull the next round out........


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 25, 2009)

don't you wish you were as toss ansd astoked and as me


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 25, 2009)

That looks like it's going to become very delicious blunder 
Great job!


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 25, 2009)

loaded u flyin high on that pk plane again?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 25, 2009)

I am stoked. My PKs are coming along....... hoping for a fem, only got 2 seeds and unlikely to get more for now. Thanks for checkin back BR. Today the Wonder Woman and the hashplant are hitting the bath tub for 9 gallons of water each. Everybody in flower and veg gets water.....


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Nov 25, 2009)

looking good main!!! cant wait to see those girls finished> keep it up.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 26, 2009)

They are coming down soon..... I should have called you back......... Got a little bit drunk last night. Enjoy the holiday and hope nobody has to work


----------



## StOnEd SoLdIeR (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy thanksgiving bro.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 26, 2009)

THanks, Happy thanksgiving..... This run is slowly coming to an end..... It will be sooon......


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 26, 2009)

looks good .....if only time had a fast forward button for it


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 27, 2009)

patience...... It sucks but is well worth it...... This is actually the first crop that I didn't pull early. I have no idea how early I pulled recent grows but probably around 45-50 days. I am looking forward to the next run. Bought 4 more trays for Ebb and Flo tables. Just need a few more smart pots, and I will be good.....


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 27, 2009)

sick, can't wait to see the additions


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 27, 2009)

Patients pays my friend


----------



## lilhayes (Nov 27, 2009)

What happend to the Purple widow?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 27, 2009)

Only had one Purple Widow Female.... Kicked it back to veg at last minute, Just took clones..... Think there gonna make it..... If they do then it will go into flower soon with the next run.....


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 27, 2009)

Yea I have to get PVC, and build the frames, But it should be good. Not sure If I will use them all in the begining... But will be a damn good start. Did a lot of work today in the grow room. Veg is now (2) 400w MH, nd the flowering room is now in the veg tent 4x4 with a 1000w HPS> I think MH will veg these guys quicker, and I am looking to get the most growth out of them as possible.... Bigger is better


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 28, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> patience...... It sucks but is well worth it...... This is actually the first crop that I didn't pull early. I have no idea how early I pulled recent grows but probably around 45-50 days. I am looking forward to the next run. Bought 4 more trays for Ebb and Flo tables. Just need a few more smart pots, and I will be good.....


I'm confused............when you say "trays", you're referring to a 4x4 or 2x4 tray, correct?

And if so, what do you need the smart pots for? I figured I must've missed something, but looked back in the journal and couldn't find it............if you're building the E&F tables, the smart pots are a redundancy - just get some plastic pots and fill them with your medium of choice.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 28, 2009)

They are actually Rubbermaid Trays. I think they may be commercial or something. Found them at a discount store in town... They look they were made for for something like shelves or something. Outside dimeisons are 20"X30"X 6". Pretty small. Hold 5 gallons each. Smart pots. It is going to be water manually in the begining. THen hopefully a drip system, drain to waste. My carpet in my grow room is covered with tarp. Getting the plants off the ground and into tables will alleviate many concerns.... Eventually I would like to do true E and F, thus I would like to have the tables.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 28, 2009)

Plus The smart Pots are so big in diameter that there is nothing else(cheap, available) I could put those in to contain runoff. The table will alleviate a lot of concern and maybe save my carpet..... I have 5 gallon buckets I was going to use, but am doing the tables w/ smart pots at the same level as a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 28, 2009)

I believe I have proved to myself that I lack patience. But fuck it. Im ready for this to be over. So The WOnder Woman and Hash Plant were chopped. Everything flipped temporarily. The 8 small blueberries in flower will most likely be pulled and killed sometime, when the next set finishes. Then all order can be replaced. The blueberries seem to hermie under my conditions, I was warned by the person who gave me the seeds. This next run is going to be much simpler, and I think yield much better. 

So this journal will pretty much wrap it self up before christmas, but of course will still be open for any questions.... I am just realizing I never took pics of the Flo and Blueberry early harvest several weeks ago. It was nothing special and somewhat embarassing......... 3.5 ounces. Here are pics of the Flowering room now, Veg, and the Wonder Woman and Hashplant. ENjoy. New Journal is open
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/278087-wonders-medical-grow-round-2-a.html#post3457988


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 28, 2009)

very nice round 2 here we come


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 28, 2009)

On the first harvest there was 3.5 ounces
This: 2-3 ounces
By Christmas : 2-4

Maybe even more by christmas. But this brings me up to the 8 ounces I goaled for minimum. Was hoping for more. Next round will be much better weightwise, just by getting rid of the Blueberry. Just fed the veg and the flowering girls. They are all happy!. Temps in current flowering room(previous veg room) are hovering around 85, which is much higher than when things were the other way around. Ohh well, Im accomadating to the next run, and taking whatever I can get out of this one. Hope to see everyone in Round 2.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 28, 2009)

very nice bro.. now u got things dialed in im predicting big things 4 u ....


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 28, 2009)

I need 12 ounces off the next run, hoping for 16. I think there is room for much more, but you never know.


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm going for 37 oz. with my 13 plants..


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 29, 2009)

How many watts of HID BR?


----------



## Magnetar (Nov 29, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> I'm going for 37 oz. with my 13 plants..


I'm going for 48 OZ with 7 plants.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 30, 2009)

Magnetar said:


> I'm going for 48 OZ with 7 plants.


Once again how many watts of HIDS?

I certainly have room to get more than that. Running 1800watts flowering. 12 ounces. Less than .25gpw. If I could hit the .5gpw would be 900 grams. 32 ounces... May be doable. Would love that.... DOn't want to get to ambitious......


----------



## StOnEd SoLdIeR (Nov 30, 2009)

yes you do...


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 30, 2009)

Magnetar said:


> I'm going for 48 OZ with 7 plants.


goodluck rosenthal....


wonderblunder said:


> Once again how many watts of HIDS?
> 
> I certainly have room to get more than that. Running 1800watts flowering. 12 ounces. Less than .25gpw. If I could hit the .5gpw would be 900 grams. 32 ounces... May be doable. Would love that.... DOn't want to get to ambitious......


I hear ya man.... I'm clueless for 3 more weeks!


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea I will believe it when I see it my grow room. Its just hard for me to imagine pulling a pound or more out of my grow room. It would be awesome, and definitely doable. My ladies in veg are coming up beautiful now that they are under MH rather than T8 flouros....... I think you are gonna have a kickass yield....... Im stoked for you.......


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

wit the power your usin u should def b able to pull more then a pound


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 1, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> wit the power your usin u should def b able to pull more then a pound


Im hoping so.... Depends on my skill, technique, and strains. I guess the first run will end up with about 11 ounces. They flowered under 1000ws on a mover for majority of the time. Not doing the mover again until I buy more shit. 
Not too bad..... But not to good either. I have a much better handle on the next run......


----------



## brick20 (Jan 14, 2014)

Bumping up!


----------



## Magnetar (Jan 17, 2014)

That was a big bump up! 
Now I am going for 288 OZ with 24 Chem Dog Plants. 6000 Watts Hortilux Blue Halide! 2 Air Conditioners.
But I could get up to 1920 OZ from 24 outdoor plants this summer, ALL from my own 100% Legal Medical Grow! WOOT!
I will post a pic later...


----------

